# Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)



## Sammy4356 (19. Juni 2014)

*Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

HI,
Wie schon erwähnt suche ich nach einem Rechner mit dem ich sowohl gamen als auch Arbeiten kann.
Angeschlossen wird der Rechner an einen BenQ Bl2710pt mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440. Diese lässt vor allem beim Gamen die frames meines 13" MacBooks einberechne, bei dem Programm Siemens NX sieht das teilweise auch nicht besser aus.

Gespielt wird vor allem World of Tanks (schlechte Programmierung soweit ich gehört habe), ansonsten die X-Tension Reihe und ähnliche spiele, Shooter sind eher aussen vor.

Weiterhin wird eine WLan-Karte benötigt, da kein Kabel gelegt werden kann. 
Zu der Festplatte stellt sich die Frage nach den neuen SSHDs die mein Interesse geweckt haben da ich am MacBook eine SSD nutze und auf den Komfort nicht all zu gerne verzichten würde, allerdings ist mir eine SSD für das System zu teuer.

Diesen Beitrag hatte ich schon in einem anderen Forum gepostet allerdings stieß das ganze nicht auf besonders große Resonanz und so wurde mir nur von einem einzelnen wirklich sehr gut geholfen.
Wir sind dabei soweit bis jetzt gekommen:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bb053f35400300edc0d867b20089c7f63908f9811c

die Kosten sollten aber nicht mehr all zu weit in die höhe steigen

schonmal vielen dank für die Hilfe
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sandercrab (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo und Herzlichst Willkommen im Forum! 

Sieht alles eigentlich ganz gut aus, ich hätte aber das Netzteil gegen ein BeQuiet Pure Power L8 400W getauscht, da das LC Power relativ laut werden könnte.
Sonst ist alles gut.

Gruß

Edit: Eine SHDD taugt eigentlich nichts, eine SSD würde auf JEDEN Fall Sinn machen, da alles viel schneller Startet. Die Crucial M500 120GB wäre empfehlenswert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So wie ich das sehe, sollte eine SSD verbaut werden, dazu wenn möglich ein I5, der ist dabei wohl schneller als der FX


----------



## Alibaba5936 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich würde wohl auch zu einer besseren GPU greifen, da sonst 1440p Gamen echt schwer werden könnte.
Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IqpI (19. Juni 2014)

Wie weit willst du preislich gehen?  Da kam man noch was machen. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst tuts ein xeon mit kleinem kühler besser als der ist i5(da hyerthreading)


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich würde bei dem Budget eher zu Intel raten.
Vor allem wegen WoT, weil da selbst ein i3 nen 8350 platt macht.

Sollte vom Preis her ungefähr hinkommen.
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 120GB
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5
1 x MSI H97 PC-Mate (7850-005R)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Wlan auch auf jeden Fall per Stick. Als Grafikkarte gibt es momentan Asus und HIS R9 280 für 190€ mit einem Top-Kühler.


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung 

Ran Bleibt wie er ist genau so wie die Festplatte, eine SSD wird vielleicht auf bedarf nachgerüstet ist aber nicht mit im Plan ! die frage ist was mir eine SSHD bringen würde statt einer HDD also ob da das Preileistungsverhältniss passt
Das Netzteil "Upgrade" hört sich gut an.

Warum lieber einen WLan Stick als eine Lösung per Karte ? 

Zu dem CPU ich würde wenn ich den FX 6300 nehme diesen übertakten, allerdings habe ich das im Prinzip noch nie gemacht (das letzte mal ist gut 7 Jahre her) 

Zu der Grafikkarte, diese will ich genau so wie den CPU übertakten, falls möglich. Oder ist es wirklich viel sinnvoller bei der Auflösung eine Stärke Karte zu nehmen vokalem mal zum daddeln ?

Ich hoffe ich konnte die Aussagen gut zusammenfassen, ansonsten bitte nochmal stellen 

danke für die vielen antworten


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

Die 280 habe ich ja selber mit altem Namen, mit ein bisschen Nachhilfe im Takt geht die gut ab, verbläst auch Gtx770 als Hobby 
Stick ist von der Postion her flexibler und günstiger somit mehr P und mehr L.


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

@Sammy4356
Bitte einmal ausfüllen, auch wenn schon einige Fragen beantwortet wurden, editier dazu deinen Eingangs Beitrag, dann kann jeder gleich sehen was wichtig ist:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Dann zum bisherigen:


Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung
> 
> Ran Bleibt wie er ist genau so wie die Festplatte, eine SSD wird vielleicht auf bedarf nachgerüstet ist aber nicht mit im Plan ! die frage ist was mir eine SSHD bringen würde statt einer HDD also ob da das Preileistungsverhältniss passt
> Das Netzteil "Upgrade" hört sich gut an.
> ...


Ein WLAN Stick ist viel einsatzfähiger, und solang du nicht 300m überbrücken musst oder 4 Etagen mit Stahlbewährung oder ähnliches, müsste man weniger über eine interene Karte Reden. Bei W-Lan bitte die Situation zwischen Empfänger und Sender schildern (Entfernung,Wände/Decken-Material,Störquellen z.B. Überlandleitung über dem Haus)

Samy ein übertakteter FX6300er wird von nem i5 4460 in der Pfeife geraucht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2560x1440 Als Auflösung ok. Aber bitte schau dir mal Reviews an, was eine 270 oder (X),280 oder (X),290 oder eine GTX770 bringen in einer vergleichbaren Auflösung bringen. Darunter spielen auf einem hochauflösenden Monitor ist irgendwie eher ungewöhnlich, außer man hat nen 4k und nur ne Single GPU.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die 280 habe ich ja selber mit altem Namen, mit ein bisschen Nachhilfe im Takt geht die gut ab, verbläst auch Gtx770 als Hobby
> Stick ist von der Postion her flexibler und günstiger somit mehr P und mehr L.


Lad mal hier Catzilla 1.2 runter und trag mal den SingleGPU 720p Wert ein im Benchmark http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...g-benchmark-catzilla-allbenchmark-v1-0-a.html


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> @Sammy4356
> Bitte einmal ausfüllen, auch wenn schon einige Fragen beantwortet wurden, editier dazu deinen Eingangs Beitrag, dann kann jeder gleich sehen was wichtig ist:



1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

Der Preisliche Rahmen liegt eigentlich bei 500€ wurde jetzt aber schon in Richtung 600€ ausgereizt

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

Eine Tastatur mit extra budget suche ich noch, da ich etwas von der Apple Tastatur angetan bin werde ich an sich eine Solche kaufen, falls jemand dazu gute Nachbauten hat die günstiger sind, können diese gerne vorgestellt werden.

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

Nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

Monitor ist vorhanden mit einer Auflösung von 2560 x 1440

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

Gezockt wird World of Tanks, die X-Reihe und ab und an mein ein neueres Spiel z.b. Thief, muss allerdings nicht alles auf den Höchsten Details laufen können. 
Arbeiten Tue ich ansonsten viel mit Word und einem CAD Programm Namens NX aus dem Hause Siemens

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

Wäre denkbar (hätte da meinen Spaß dran denke ich) 

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

WLan sollte vorhanden sein, Entfernung ca. 7meter durch leichtbau Wände, könnte bei Umzug allerdings zu 10 Meter Stahlbetong und einem Massivschrank werden. Mein MacBook von mid 2012 hat da nur ca. hälfte Ausschlag.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Dann zum bisherigen:
> 
> Ein WLAN Stick ist viel einsatzfähiger, und solang du nicht 300m überbrücken musst oder 4 Etagen mit Stahlbewährung oder ähnliches, müsste man weniger über eine interene Karte Reden. Bei W-Lan bitte die Situation zwischen Empfänger und Sender schildern (Entfernung,Wände/Decken-Material,Störquellen z.B. Überlandleitung über dem Haus)



Die Sache ist halt die das ich mal vor Jahren nen WLan Stick in unserm Haus Hatte und der hatte keinen Empfang auf ner Strecke von 7 Metern, von daher habe ich die Dinger nicht mehr so in meinem Sichtbereich gesehen. Desweiteren fand ich die Treiber auch schon immer ******* für die Teile. Wenn ihr mir jetzt sagt das sich da was getan hat würde das mein Interesse wecken, ansonsten halt eine Karte die zu empfehlen ist.




> Samy ein übertakteter FX6300er wird von nem i5 4460 in der Pfeife geraucht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann gut sein der der von dem in der Pfeife geraucht wird allerdings ist der Intel auch 60€*Teurer 
wenn man mit dem Intel nen System zusammen bekommt was im Preislichenrahmen bleibt ist das ok aber das sehe ich irgendwie nicht





IluBabe schrieb:


> 2560x1440 Als Auflösung ok. Aber bitte schau dir mal Reviews an, was eine 270 oder (X),280 oder (X),290 oder eine GTX770 bringen in einer vergleichbaren Auflösung bringen. Darunter spielen auf einem hochauflösenden Monitor ist irgendwie eher ungewöhnlich, außer man hat nen 4k und nur ne Single GPU.



Mir kommt ist dabei nicht auf die super vollendete Schönheit der Grafik an, es ist mir klar das nicht viele auf einem so Hochauflösenden System zocken allerdings sehe ich keine Alternative. 
Welche Grafikkarte ist den zu empfehlen ? Reicht da schon die kleine 270 oder doch lieber eine 280 ? oder eine Nvidia Lösung ?




Ich hoffe ich konnte einige Fragen damit klären

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Samy ein übertakteter FX6300er wird von nem i5 4460 in der Pfeife geraucht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Nö:
Wolfenstein The New Order

Runterscrollen, ganz weit unten. Da is 'nen FX8350 recht deutlich vor 'nem i5-4670K...


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö:
> Wolfenstein The New Order
> 
> Runterscrollen, ganz weit unten. Da is 'nen FX8350 recht deutlich vor 'nem i5-4670K...


Fein, Wolfenstein ist das AMD Game das die Regel der Ausnahmen bestätigt, oder war das nun andersrum. Also persönlich gefällt es mir sehr, dass Wolfenstein zeigt wie gute Multikernunterstützung aussieht.

@Sammy4356
Tragen wir mal zusammen. Laut Angabe in der PCGH06/2014 ist auf 1080p max Details WoT die MinFPS mit ner R9270X 48FPS mit deiner Auflösung die das 2fach an Pixeln ist würde es halt pi mal Daumen auf 24 FPS hinauslaufen. Mit reduzierten Details sollteste also 30FPS hinbekommen, oder du setzt die Auflösung runter auf FullHD (ohne Garantie). Desweiteren ist dieses NT von Siemens Mehrkernfähig, HT unterstütz es aber nicht (Multicore Anwendungen (Siemens PLM Software/NX) - Foren auf CAD.de) D.H. nen I5 wäre ok.

Mit der 270X (225Watt max) sollte ein 400Watt Netzteil hinhauen zumindest mit der Intel Variante, da zieht die CPU nicht soviel, als wie mit nem AMD FXer im OC.
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) nen bissel mehr Power bekämst du durch nen Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) (hat nen höhren Turbo)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 270X IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H270XQM2G2M)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN3800, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)
Summe aller Bestpreise: 591,13 Euro (mit i5-4590 606,53)

Ich hab jetzt ne Wirless Netzwerkkarte reingepackt, ich denk mal es ist nicht sinvoll gegen deine Bedenken zu Argumentieren - du musst dich ja damit wohlfühlen. Die Karte ist ne TP-Link mit 2.4GHz und 5GHz Band (wenns dein Router Kann ist die Datenübertragung theoretisch doppelt so schnell) ist ein guter Anbieter für NetzwerkProdukte, hab selbst von der Firma nen Stick.


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

System sieht ok aus, mal ne Frage

bei den Intel Prozessoren sind die ja ähnlich wie bei den AMD Prozessoren nach Nummer sortiert. Was geben die den genau an ?

Also z.B. der i5 4590, steht das die 4 für die Generation, die 5 für die Architektur und die 90 für die, ja wie soll man sagen übertaktung ? 

Ich bin noch nicht ganz so von einem Intel System überzeugt da die Spiele ja mittlerweile in die richtung von mehr Kernnutzung gehen, desweiteren nutze ich meist auch mehrere sachen Gleichzeitig.
An sich würde ich lieber das Geld was in den besseren CPU gesteckt wurde in eine bessere grafikkarte oder Kühlung setzen.

Falls das mit der Kühlung nicht so super läuft habe ich noch ein Antec Twelve Hundered in der hinter Hand welches ich aber ungerne dafür auf opfern würde


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Jopp das mit dem Prozessor so wie du es geschrieben hast stimmt schon. Die letzten zwei Zahlen sind eher Kuddelmuddel.

Ist kein Thema es wird sich sicher auch ein AMD zusammenstellen lassen nur wirst du bei nem FX8350 ab €147,62 nicht billiger wegkommen, außer bei dem Board, dafür kommt aber ein dicker Kühler drauf, damit das OC der CPU sich auch lohnt. und nen FX6300 mit dem du was sparen würdest, liegt in allen syntehtischen  Tests also auch den mit Mehrkernanwendung hinter dem kleinen Intel i5 - zudem halt auf dem Sockel noch einiges nach oben hin geht/du den i5 auch verkauft bekommst. Ggf. kannst du ja auch einen Haswell i5 oder i7 oder Xeon für Sockel 1150 (boxed also mit Kühler) versuchen auf ebay zu ersteigern, dann hast du in etwa ein Nullsummenspiel (abgesehen von der Wärmeleitpaste). Der Boxed Lüfter ist vollkomen ok von Intel, da brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen.

Edit: Klick dich doch mal durch die Tests und schau dir im einzelnen an wie die Prozessoren zu einander stehen (auch wenns darin eigentlich um den Anni geht, was aber irrelevant ist). https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&tl=de&u=http://pclab.pl/art57691-3.html&sandbox=1


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ist die 4te Gen nicht Haswell ?

ALso nochmal zur grafik, gibt es da den nen Unterschied zwischen den 270 und den 270x ? oder sind die dann auch einfach nur anders getaktet ?


----------



## Alibaba5936 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Soweit ich weiß schon, aber du willst ja auf 1440p zocken da könnte es echt eng werden.
Nimm lieber eine 280 die kannst du noch schön auf das NIveau einer 280X tackten.
Diese: Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> n Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
> 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
> 1 x HIS Radeon R9 270X IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H270XQM2G2M)
> ...


 
dieses wäre der bis jetzt beste Intel-System Vorschlag 

Als Amd- System würde ich dieses hier vorschlagen 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/2545762200aa1557b5b1b04858db51ec3b82560f2af4aa73f0c

Summe aller Teile beläuft sich auf: 601,55€

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt da dieses bei mindfactory vorhanden ist.

Gibt es dazu noch Vorschläge ? Welches System ist den von der reinen Preisleistung her besser, dabei mal das Zocken nicht mit beachtet.


----------



## Alibaba5936 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also ich würde fast das AMD System bevorzugen, da es bei CAD sinnvoller ist. Beim Zocken hat zwar Intel die Nase vorn, aber die Games werden ja immer mehr von mehr Kernen profitieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ganz klar die Intel-Variante.

Leg noch 15,- Taler drauf und nimm die 280 aus der AMD-Version.

@ Ali

Den alten gammeligen FX-6300 ?


----------



## Alibaba5936 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Stimmt leg einfach 15€ drauf.

@Rosi
Naja der 6300 hat eben einen großen Vorteil in CAD, da es nur mehrere Kerne unterstützt. Zum Zocken sollte er auch noch 3 Jahre ausreichen


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wirkliche 6 Kerne sind das auch nicht, und die Taktleistung des i5 ist einfach Lichtjahre stärker als die des FX.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

Bei den FX sind es 3 Kerne und noch 3 Module .


----------



## Alibaba5936 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

asoo....


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also ich würde halt Alles bei Mindfactory bestellen, dort würde das Intel-System 639,05 kosten, dass Amd-System mit dem 8320 kostet 647,99.
Sonst jeweils gleiche Grafikkarte also die 280 Serie von AMD und erst auch gleich.
Auf dem AMD habe ich halt noch den anderen Prozessorkühler der mir empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Alibaba5936 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nimm die Intel Konfi mit der wirst du mehr Spaß haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bei den FX sind es 3 Kerne und noch 3 Module .


 Nein, es sind 3 Module, aber 6 Kerne.

Die Frage ist, was man als Kern bezeichnen möchte...

Korrekt ist, dass die AUsführungseinheiten 8 mal (beim FX8300) vorhanden sind, die Dinge zur AUfbereutng des Codes (Decoder usw), bei den alten FXen aber nur 4x (bei den Kaveri schauts anders aus, da kann man wirklich von 4 Kernen sprechen)...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Alibaba5936 schrieb:


> @Rosi
> Naja der 6300 hat eben einen großen Vorteil in CAD, da es nur mehrere Kerne unterstützt. Zum Zocken sollte er auch noch 3 Jahre ausreichen


 
Der FX 6300 wird schneller schlappmachen als du denkst.


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Leider wahr. Mein Kumpel und ich haben den.. momentan reicht er aus, aber auch bei 70% Auslastung und somit ist da nicht mehr viel Platz nach oben.


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wie sieht das ganze eigentlich mit übertakten aus ? Also würde die AMD Prozessoren aufjedenfall übertakten wollen, ist das ganze auch bei dem i5 möglich ? und wenn ja im selben rahmen ?


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Anklage kann man das auch mit einem i5 da musst nur nach deinem
Gewünschten i5 schauen und die 'k' Version nehmen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wenn ich nach nem Prozessor in der Preisklasse suche finde ich keinen mit einer "k" Endung der überhaupt im preislichen rahmen liegen würde


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Die kosten nunmal leider auch mehr


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja dann... ist denn ein durchschnittlich gut übertakteter FX6300 besser als der I5 im normalzustand ? oder doch besser den Fx8320 ?


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Auch mit OC ist der FX schlechter als ein i5.


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Jap, genauso ist es.


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Ja dann... ist denn ein durchschnittlich gut übertakteter FX6300 besser als der I5 im normalzustand ? oder doch besser den Fx8320 ?



Das hab ich dir doch mit dem Link in  Beitrag 15 zeigen wollen, dort hast du verschiedene Anwendungen  zum Vergleich eben besagter i5 4460 und der FX5300 out of the box unübertaktet und übertaktet. Bei beidem ist der FX5300 in den meisten Fällen hinter dem i5. Außerdem hab ich dir auch schon geschrieben, dass du mit dem kleinen FX kein Geld sparen wirst ebenfalls in Beitrag 15, denn du wirst zwar ein billigeres Board bekommen und die CPU wird billiger sein, diese Günstigkeit wirst du aber nur erkaufen durch den Einsatz eines OC geeigneten Kühlers wie einem K2 der dich 60€ Kosten wird. Deswegen ist ein FX5300 P/L technisch eine Mogelpackung die weniger Leistung bringt als der besagte i5. Abgesehen davon werden die i5s nicht so schnell im Preis verfallen. Im Zweifelsfall wirst du den noch weiterverkaufen können und hast auf dem Sockel 1150 noch die Option wenn dir Leistung fehlen sollte in Zukunft nachzurüsten auf ein Xeon - da wird es in ein bis zwei Jahren auch immer mal wieder ein paar gebraucht geben, weil Leute doch auf Haswell E oder Skylake umsteigen um 6Kerner/8Kerner mit HT zu kaufen: und dann ihr Sockel 1150 System verkaufen um das "neuste" zu haben. Und wenn die Ankündigung stimmt zu den Asus nicht Z-Boards also das alle anderen Boards auch Übertakten zulassen, dann könnte im Idealfall auch die Konkurrenz nachziehen und du in 3-4 Jahren auch nen günstigen i7 4770K oder sogar den gerade erst erscheinenden i7 4790k kaufen und den "leicht" übertakten (HBoards sind da nicht so geeignet für aus verschiedenen Gründen, jedoch wenn man es nicht übertriebt auch machbar). Bevor dir also auf dem Sockel 1150 die Optionen ausgehen, wird bei AMD leider im günstigen Bereich als FX8350 schon längst die Puste weg sein (und die Highend FXer kauft kaum jemand, weil die genauso teuer sind wie die i7 aber da dann die Leistung wegbricht).


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Doppelpost


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja ok  bin dann wohl doch von dem i5 Version überzeugter
Aber nochmal zum übertakten, das lässt sich dann nur nicht der Multiplikator ändern oder ? 

So nochmal was ganz anderes, ich suche noch ne Preiswerte Tastatur die von der Verarbeitung ähnlich ist wie die von Apple (finde die dinger einfach Top aber zu teuer zum daddeln und ab und ann mal was schreiben)

wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Grafikübertragung aus, kann man mit dem HDMI die Auflösung übertragen oder braucht man den displayport ?


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Ja ok  bin dann wohl doch von dem i5 Version überzeugter
> Aber nochmal zum übertakten, das lässt sich dann nur nicht der Multiplikator ändern oder ?


Grundsätzlich könnte man auf einen B/H Board auch ein i7 4770k oder 4790k oder i5-4670K oder 4690K schnallen. Der Multiplikator für deren Stock Takt macht auch ein B81,B85,H87,H97er Board - nur kann man keine Multiplikatoren darüber wählen (diese Optionen sind im BIOS/UEFI nicht hinterlegt), also dass was den K ausmacht.



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> So nochmal was ganz anderes, ich suche noch ne Preiswerte Tastatur die von der Verarbeitung ähnlich ist wie die von Apple (finde die dinger einfach Top aber zu teuer zum daddeln und ab und ann mal was schreiben)
> 
> wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Grafikübertragung aus, kann man mit dem HDMI die Auflösung übertragen oder braucht man den displayport ?


Bei HDMI bin ich nicht firm, da ich den Lizenz Schnulli Müll finde und Displayport verwende. K.A. ob HDMI 1.3 für deine Auflösung bei 60Hz reicht, oder nur 30Hz durch die Leitung passen - die 270X,280er haben aber alle HDMI 1.4 also noch mal im netz suchen und ggf. HDMI 1.4 Kabel dazu bestellen, wenn bei deinem Monitor nur nen 1.2er 1.3er beilag.

Zur Tastatur. Kannst du mal in Geizhals die Tastatur raussuchen die dir gefällt, ich kann damit irgendwie so gar nix anfangen (ich gebe zu hab noch nie nen MAC gehabt und bin wenn dann maximal an einem im Eltroshop vorbeigelaufen, hab den Preis gesehen und gedacht:  für das Design der Aufpreis, ihr habt doch nen Rad ab).


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Apple Keyboard mit numerischer Tastatur - Deutsch - Apple Store (Deutschland)

Das ist das Original von Apple

Also ich habe mal etwas bei Ebay geguckt und einen interessanten CPU gefunden: Den i5-4670K

und einmal diesen hier auch ein i5-4670k an dem aber irgendwas gemacht wurde wo ich nicht so ganz durchsteige


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Apple Keyboard mit numerischer Tastatur - Deutsch - Apple Store (Deutschland)
> 
> Das ist das Original von Apple
> 
> ...


Die zweite CPU ist schon geköpft also verbessert wurden für das OC - eine gute Sache, wenn man nicht zuviel dafür ausgeben muss.

Zur Tastatur: LogiLink I-Style Flat Keyboard, USB, DE (ID0040) Die gabs für 10€ beim Discounter - hat zwar kein gebürstetes Alu wie die Mac Tastatur und das USB Kabel ist billig ohne Ende, jedoch an sich vernünftig.
Hier ein Bild wie die Tastatur in real aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin wären als Ultraflat mit Notebook Keys auch diese hier vielleicht ein Hinschauen wert:
Speedlink Atmos Illuminated Keyboard silber, USB (SL-6456-SR) oder Speedlink Alare Metal Keyboard, USB (SL-6465-SV) - Hatte selber mal eine gebürstete blau eloxierte Alu ultra Flat. Bei Speedlink ist mir damals aufgefallen, dass die Symole per Offset aufgedruckt waren auf älteren Tastaturen und per Reibung über die Jahre diese Zeichen abgewetzt wurden bei Vielnutzung. Um solche Abnutzung auszuschließen, geht eigentlich fast nix daran vorbei sich die Verarbeitungsqualität der Tasten im Laden anzuschauen und dann zu kaufen, was man gesehen hat (vor Ort/daheim über Internet).


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

von Speedlink lasse ich eigentlich gas gerne die Finger und vokalem zu dem Preis kann ich dann natürlich auch fast die Originale kaufen  du musst wissen das Tastengefühl ist einfach geil 

die Logilink sieht sehr interessant aus

nochmal ne frage zu den Ebay deals, habt ihr damit bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht ? oder eher nicht so ?

bin am überlegen ob ich jetzt einfach alles bei Ebay bestelle und so etwas den preis drücke


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Für nen PC solltest du nen Shop nehmen, du hast nen festen Ansprechpartner, ne Adresse, nen Gerichtsstand im Zweifelsfall. Für 200€ Teile in ebay Geld auf den Tisch zu legen bei Privat kann man machen, muss man sich aber der Gefahren bewußt sein. Und du hast im Fall von Mindfactory: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nlineshops/262088-der-mindfactory-thread.html (quasi Vorortservice mit nem nahezu täglich erreichbaren Ansprechpartner) Nen Windows in den Shops bei e-bay für 30€ ist halt noch verschmerzbar und zudem gibts dazu auch hier Erfahrungen, das es vertrauenswürdig ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Naja mal gucken ob das was mit der CPU wird 

mal was ganz anderes, wenn ich eine SSD nachrüsten würde. Ist es möglich bei einem Windows-System ein Visuelles Laufwerk aus beiden Festplatten zu erstellen ?


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Öhm beim nachrüsten einer SSD, setzt man eh ein neues Systme auf, damit Windows von sich aus die Speicher schonenden Optionen gleich aktiviert. (Dazu alles abstöpseln bis auf die SSD und das Laufwerk mit Install CD und dann den gewohnten Ablauf). Visuelles Laufwekr auf beiden Festplatten kann ich jetzt nicht richtig deuten. Falls du damit ein Raid meinst. Das geht virtuell über Windows bzw. bei einigen Boards hat man es auch Hardwareseitig dabei.


----------



## Sammy4356 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich weiss nicht genau wie das bei Windows heisst, bei Apple nennt man das halt FusionDrive, ist im Prinzip sinne SSHD. Sprich OSX zieht alle oft benutzen Daten automatisch auf die SSD und die die weniger benutzt werden auf die HDD.
frage ist halt ob das bei Windows auch möglich ist


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht genau wie das bei Windows heisst, bei Apple nennt man das halt FusionDrive, ist im Prinzip sinne SSHD. Sprich OSX zieht alle oft benutzen Daten automatisch auf die SSD und die die weniger benutzt werden auf die HDD.
> frage ist halt ob das bei Windows auch möglich ist


Bei Windows ist man da selbst Herr drüber. Die meisten machen es so auf die SSD kommt das Betriebssystem, Programme, und Spiele die man oft nutzt/die lagen Ladezeiten haben. Der Rest auf die HDD wie Musik etc..


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also kurz gesagt das ganze ist nicht möglich...

ich werde jetzt mal auf die CPU warten ob ich die ersteigert bekomme und melde mich dann.

falls ich den i5 4670k bekomme stehen dann noch irgendwelche änderungen an


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Kannst du bitte nochmal mit Geizhals Link posten, wie deine bisherige Zusammenstellung aussieht. Irgendwie find ich gerade nicht die letzte Konfig auf die du dich eingeschoßen hast.


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also das System hier
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

Allerdings versuche ich halt noch den i5 4670k zu bekommen


edit: 
sehe grade da ist noch der andere tower drin, ist der coolster besser ?


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also das System hier
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php
> 
> Allerdings versuche ich halt noch den i5 4670k zu bekommen
> ...


Bekomm da nix angezeigt oO. Erstell dir doch nen Geizhals Acc und wurschtel die Komponenten da in ein Profil, das dann veröffentlichen und hier den Link posten. Dann kannst du da drin auch noch zurechtschieben. Mal davon ab werden sich die Preise auch ändern von heute zu in einer Woche, dann musst du eh über Geizhals die komponenenten neu in den Warenkorb des Shops legen um den Preis zu bekommen mit Rabatt auf den günstigen Anbieter bei Geizhals.


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN3800, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Knall noch ein CPU-Kühler rein: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

auf den i5 4590 auch oder nur auf den 4670k ?


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Auf den i5. Auf die K-CPU muss was fetteres  à la EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> auf den i5 4590 auch oder nur auf den 4670k ?


Option1:
Wenn du den i5 K auf ebay bekommst kannst du den K2-Kühler kaufen und WLP dazu. (Der Anbieter verkauft auch den Boxed Kühler mit weiter. Insofern könntest du die Investition auch erstmal verzögern bis du das Geld hast und setzt erstmal den Standardlüfter drauf, dann ist zwar das OC noch nicht drin, aber die Option steht dir bei Aufrüstung mit besagtem Kühler EKL K2 zur Verfügung) 

Option2:
Wenn du den i5K nicht bekommst, und den i5 bei MF oder einem anderen Shop kaufst, dann brauchst auch erstmal keinen Zusatzkühler, da reicht der normale Standard lüfter. Da MF eh Versandfrei ist nach 24 Uhr kannst du auch noch später einen zusätzlichen Lüfter kaufen der zwar nicht fürs oc ist wie der K2, aber noch ruhiger als der Standardlüfter, welcher schon in der boxed Version beigefügt ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

welche Paste wäre den zu empfehlen ?
bzw. wie viel Paste brauche ich in etwa um den Kühler dadrauf zu setzen ? 
Gelid GC-Extreme Thermal Compound [TC-GC-03-A]: Spezifikationen, Rezensionen, Angebote und mehr. | Hardwareluxx Deutschland

gut ?


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Pasten damit du einen Überblick hast: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html - Ich hab auf meinem Rechner siehe Signatur ein MX-2 drauf. Das ist eine gute Allroundpaste. Es reicht die kleinste Tube. 
OK: Arctic Cooling MX-2,  4g Spritze 
Teuer aber entsprechend ein wenig Leistungsfähiger: Noctua NT-H1, 1.4ml, 3g Spritze


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ok werde mir da mal ne Paste raussuchen 

mal ne frage zu den Grafikkarten, haben die r9 280 und die 280x eine unterschiedliche Architekturen ? Also bekommt man ausbeiden die selbe Power ? Vor allem gibt es da nen unterschied zwischen den Herstellern ?


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die 280X ist besser als die 280, kostet dafür aber mehr..
Klar gibts bei den Herstellern Unterschiede, die meisten nehmen sich aber nicht viel. 

Wenn du das Geld hast für ne 280X, dann: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du noch mehr ausgeben willst für ne bessere Kühlung bei geringer Lautstärke: HIS Radeon R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280XQMT3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du ne 280 willst: Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Alibaba5936 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja sie haben unterschiedliche Architektur und die 280X ist nicht einfach nur Übertacktet. 
Gibt immer einen Unterschied zwischen den Herstellern, zum Beispiel ob die GPU schon Übertacktet wurde oder nicht oder auch bei den Lüftern, also der Lautstärke


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was haltet ihr den von dieser hier 
MSI AMD Radeon R9 280X GAMING 3G TwinFrozr (3072 MB) (V277-053R) Grafikkarte | eBay


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Gut ich werde jetzt einfach irgendeine R9 280x kaufen

Zu dem Mainboard, hab gesehen das es noch den z Chipsatz gibt, ist der besser ? oder reicht der H97 ?


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Z-Boards braucht man nur zum Übertakten.


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ein wenig würde ich ja schon ganz gerne rumspielen aber denke nicht das ich da in den top Übertakter bereich komme. 
Ist das ganze en mit der H serie auch möglich oder schlecht bis gar nicht ?


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ist möglich, nur halt begrenzt über den baseclock und bis zur turbo leistung wenn du ein altes bios draufschmeißt mit dem das noch möglich war (H87- only)


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ist dann schon irgendwie ärgerlich wenn man sich nen i5 4670k und man den gar nicht nutzen kann...

gibt es dafür günstige board Empfehlungen ?


----------



## Alibaba5936 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Naja bei ASUS soll man bald mit H-Boards Übertackten können.....


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was heißt das jetzt genau ? solle für alte boards dann updates geben ?


----------



## Alibaba5936 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Soweit ich weiß schon, aber wann das soweit ist weiß ich nicht. Ich würde dann direkt zu einem Z-Board greifen, du brauchst natürlich auch ne k-CPU.
Hier mal paar gute Boards:
Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Z97-K (90MB0IP0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI Z97 Gaming 3 (7918-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

was wäre mit einer billigeren Variante ? sowas wie das hier z.b.
MSI Z97 PC Mate [Z97 PC MATE]: Spezifikationen, Rezensionen, Angebote und mehr. | Hardwareluxx Deutschland


----------



## Sammy4356 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich habe Jetzt die HIS Radeon R9 280X und einen Intel Core i5 4670k Gekauft. Die CPU ist vom Verkäufer auf 4,4GHz übertaktet worden, was ich eventuell wieder rückgängig machen würde.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/4d8bf8220dfbe58ef94480f8fe319041b0d63066cd72636b3a6

mein restlicher Einkauf beläuft sich mittlerweile schon auf gut 290€, die frage ist ob ich mir für 10€ noch ein bessere Mainboard kaufen sollte oder nicht ? Den Boxed Kühler werde ich irgendwann mal auswechseln


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Übertaktung ist nicht fest, das was der Verkäufer geschrieben hat, ist was er erreichte mit der CPU. Gratulation zur CPU übrigens, wenn sie läuft klingt das Ganze nach ner vernünftigen Investition.

So nun weiter im Text. Was hast du jetzt schon alles auf der Haben seite, und was muss noch bestellt werden? Die CPU und die Grafikkarte sonst brauchts noch den Rest oder? Und wenn ich indeskret fragen darf was hast du gelöhnt?

Ja wenn du noch 15€ mehr für Board hast, sind die wirklich gut investiert ist schon ein push größere Kühler auf den Spawas usw. - Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe und es schon die zwei Sachen (CPU und Karte) gibt, dann felt dir noch dies:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H (dieses Board wäre mMn wirklich vernünftig, bei allem darunter hab ich Bauchschmerzen es für den Prozessor zu benutzen, wenn man dann doch mal noch nen Kühler drauf setzt und mit dem übertakten beginnt)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Arctic Cooling MX-2,  4g Spritze (die hält ewig, also auch wenn du erst in einem Jahr dir nen Kühler fürs übertakten kaufen würdest, würde die dann immer noch gut zu verwenden sein.)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN3800, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
Summe aller Bestpreise: 316,87 Euro


----------



## Sammy4356 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

vielen dank 

Also ich habe für den CPU + die Grafikkarte 350 Euro gelöhnt, finde ich aber noch ok.

Ehm bei der Mainboard also lieber nicht die billigware nehmen ? ist das Gigabyte den ok oder lieber auf den Vorschlag von allbaba eingehen und noch etwas mehr investieren ? 

Die Wärmeleitpaste werde ich wohl erstmal nicht kaufen da ich ja noch keinen Kühler habe,  wenn ich die mit nem neuen Kühlerhaube reicht das ja auch vollkommen.


kurze frage zu WinDoof, kann ich eine OEM Version für 2 Rechner benutzen ?


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Zum Übertakten brauchst Du schon ein Z97-Board, schau einfach nach der gewünschten Ausstattung. 

Du brauchst pro Rechner eine Windows Lizenz.


----------



## Sammy4356 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was ich brauche ist echt ne gute Frage.

Ich denke mal das ich nicht mehr als 2 Festplatten anschließen werde. Das einzige was hinzu kommt ist vielleicht noch 1 Lüfter und halt ein besserer CPU Kühler. Ansonsten 1-2 USB 3.0 slots und eine onboard Soundkarte.

Das restliche System sollte schon betrieben werden, also für alles genug Anschlüsse vorhanden sein.
Frage zu der Stromversorgung, kann ich aus einem 8 Pin- Kabel per Adapter 2 Stück bei bedarf machen ?

edit:

kann man nicht auch den Z87 chipsatze nehmen oder Schwachsinn ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> kann man nicht auch den Z87 chipsatze nehmen oder Schwachsinn ?


 
Wozu?
Der ist veraltet. Nimm den neuen Chipsatz.


----------



## Sammy4356 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Gut dann werde ich jetzt einfach das Setting von Ilubabe nehmen, falls es noch letzte Verbesserungen gibt, ich werde es erst Montag Abend bestellen


----------



## Alibaba5936 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

jop passt


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Bestell die Wärmeleitpaste mit. Wahrscheinlich hat der Vorbesitzer, der den i5 gemodded hat zwar nicht den original boxed Kühler benutzt um den zu übertkaten - sprich das WLP Pad was darauf ist ist jungfräulich - aber sicher ist sicher! Die 3 Euronen machens nicht fett. 350€ Euro für beides zusammen ist ok. Vielmehr Wertverfall wird der übertaktbare i5 denk ich mal auch gar nicht haben, wenn man den bei 150€ ansetzt, wirst du ihn also auch nochmal weiterverkaufen können zu einem ähnlichen Preis, wenn nicht allzuviel verrückt spielt, was die Takt/Kern/Preisentwicklung in Zukunft angeht.


----------



## Sammy4356 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Laut Angabe hatte der Typ das mit ner WaKü gemacht also denke schon das er den org. Kühler drauf hat aber lasse mich mal überraschen. 
Werde die Paste dann wohl mitnehmen.

Sollte ELK Alpenföhn K2 denn als Kühler nutzen oder gibts da noch was besseres ?
Wie sehen eigentlich die Lüfter in dem Coolster Gehäuse aus, kann man die verwenden oder auch lieber gleich neue rein ?
Ansonsten muss ich halt Plan bei einschlagen und mein Antec Gehäuse von zu Hause holen und das nutzen.


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Laut Angabe hatte der Typ das mit ner WaKü gemacht also denke schon das er den org. Kühler drauf hat aber lasse mich mal überraschen.
> Werde die Paste dann wohl mitnehmen.
> 
> Sollte ELK Alpenföhn K2 denn als Kühler nutzen oder gibts da noch was besseres ?
> ...


Die WLP brauchste ja nicht anbrechen, wenn der BoxedKühler noch unbenutzt ist. Und wenn wieder Geld da ist/ die Leistung genutzt werden soll, bist du dann schon versorgt.

Bessere Kühler gibts immer, diese kosten aber auch ne Stange mehr Geld. Der EKL K2 ist der Einstieg in den Performance LuKü Bereich und P/L technisch gut aufgestellt. 

Die Lüfter sind vollkommen ausreichend, einfach auf die Lüftersteuerung vom Board drauf und im UEFI des BIOS die Lüftersteuerung auf Silent für die FanAnschlüsse, wo die Gehäuselüfter dran hängen - danach vergessen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ok werde ich dann versuchen so einzurichten, habe ich aber auch noch nie gemacht mit der Lüftersteuerung, gibts da irgendwas zu beachten ?


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Ok werde ich dann versuchen so einzurichten, habe ich aber auch noch nie gemacht mit der Lüftersteuerung, gibts da irgendwas zu beachten ?


Nopp. Die Standardeinstellungen sind auch schon gut. Bei der CPU kannst du dich ja mal umsehen, wie es dir behagt die Lüfterkurve einzustellen. Eine günstige Betriebstemperatur ist 60°C. Aber das hat ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Es gibt im BIOS voreingestellte Lüfterkurven (silent, standard usw.), die man auswählen kann. Am Anfang sollte man natürlich die Temperaturen im Auge behalten. Wenn Du mal eine Viertelstunde Prime95 laufen lässt, und die Temperaturen der CPU unter ~70°C bleiben, ist eigentlich alles im sicheren Bereich.


----------



## Sammy4356 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hab mich mit dem Temp kurven schon etwas auseinander gesetzt da ich mich ins overclocking eingelesen habe.

Sollte ich dazu am besten Prime95 und nen Benchmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen ? 
Bei welche Temp sollte ich eigentlich dann die Grafikkarte halten ? beim CPU hab ich auf der Intel Seite was bei 72C° gefunden wollte aber gerne 10C° Puffer haben falls das Wetter mal wärmer wird


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Für die Grafikkarte sind bis 90°C völlig unbedenklich.

Prime95 + Benchmark ist eigentlich nicht sinnvoll, es sei denn, Du willst eine Diashow bewundern  Wenn Du einfach am Anfang beim Spielen die Temperaturen etwas im Auge behälst, reicht das schon.


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Hab mich mit dem Temp kurven schon etwas auseinander gesetzt da ich mich ins overclocking eingelesen habe.
> 
> Sollte ich dazu am besten Prime95 und nen Benchmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen ?
> Bei welche Temp sollte ich eigentlich dann die Grafikkarte halten ? beim CPU hab ich auf der Intel Seite was bei 72C° gefunden wollte aber gerne 10C° Puffer haben falls das Wetter mal wärmer wird


Die Intel CPU macht bis 100°C mit darüber kann es schon anfangen das Silizium des Chips thermisch zu belasten. Die meisten Boards haben ne Notabschaltung bei 85°C die kann man aber auch ausstellen. Im Primetest oder IntelBurn Test, sollte die CPU nicht über 90°C gehen. Eine Gute betriebstemperatur im 24/7 Betrieb ist 60-70°C. Darunter ist der Kühler überdimensioniert/es ist halt noch OC Potenzial bei K CPUs drin. Ist die Temp darüber ist die WLP falsch verteilt, oder die CPU ist ne Krücke/RMA Fall.

Zur Lüfterkurve. Idr sollte man bis 50°C 30% Lüftergeschwindigkeit wählen. Bei 60°C als Sprungpunkt wählt man die Geschwindigkeit die einem Lautstärketechnisch angenehm ist als Beispielsweise 65%max Lüftergeschwindigkeit, und dann richtet mal halt noch bei 70°C nen Punkt ein wo der Lüfter auf 90%hoch geht und bei 80°C 100%. So ne selbstbestimmte Lüfterkurve ist mMn vernünftig. In 99% der Fälle ist der Lüfter dann nicht zu höhren.

Zum einlesen in das Thema OC: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html und http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...table-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html

Wenn du alles da hast:
Zuerst Erden, Auspacken und auf Lieferumfang kontrollieren, Beschädigungen wie etwa verbogenen Pins unsaubere Lötstellen etc. Teile die in Antistatikfolie geliefert werden nie auf die Statikfolie legen, weil die zum Abschirmen da sind (an der Außenseite kann sich ein Potenzialunterschied aufbauen beim Transport) Also am günstgsten das MB direkt auf den Karton worin es angeliefert wurde ablegen.
Zusammenbau: Das Board mit der CPU bestücken, Ram drauf in die dafür vorgesehenen Bänke meist 2+4, CPU Kühler drauf (mit WLP, die Schutzfolie am Kühler vorher abziehen, die soll ja nicht mit dazwischen geschmolzen werden ) Die SSD (in deinem Fall HDD dran) und dann die Stecker vom Netzteil anstecken. Jetzt das erste mal hochfahren und direkt mit der Entf/Del Taste oder Bios Taste ins Bios/Uefi Booten. Hier dann auf den Reiter gehen, wo die Systemwerte angezeigt werden und für 5 Minuten beobachten was die Temperaturen machen. Wenn die auf 30-40°C bleiben ist alles io. und das Board kann abgekabelt werden. Dann halt ins Gehäuse einsetzten, verschrauben. Ebenso das Netzteil und der restliche Kram. Dann alles wieder Verkabeln. Nun erneut hochfahren und im BIOS/Uefi die Bootreihenfolge einstellen. DVD, Festplatte, Windows einlegen. Neustarten und Win installieren. Der Rest ist ja dann Menügeführt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

kurz gesagt ich soll das ganze Ding außerhalb des Gehäuses einmal testen ?
mit den Lüfter Einstellugen werde ich dann mal rumspielen wenn das ganze soweit ist, vielleicht gehts mir ja auch nicht so dermaßen auf den Sack das ich da was ändern muss.

zu den 100C° sage ich nur das sich die CPU mit der Intel 4000 Grafik bei meinem MacBook nicht bei 100C abschaltet ich hatte schonmal 104 C erreicht beim zocken.

edit: hab grade alles bestellt und hab dann gesehen das wlp 7 euro kostet, soll ich lieber dann ne andere nehmen ?


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> kurz gesagt ich soll das ganze Ding außerhalb des Gehäuses einmal testen ?
> mit den Lüfter Einstellugen werde ich dann mal rumspielen wenn das ganze soweit ist, vielleicht gehts mir ja auch nicht so dermaßen auf den Sack das ich da was ändern muss.
> 
> zu den 100C° sage ich nur das sich die CPU mit der Intel 4000 Grafik bei meinem MacBook nicht bei 100C abschaltet ich hatte schonmal 104 C erreicht beim zocken.


Öhm grob gesagt, bevor du alles zurückbauen musst, weil irgendwas nicht klappt ist ein Funktionstest, wo man leicht rankommt, ne kluge Sache.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Notebooks sind für ne größere thermische Belastung ausgelegt, weil da alles kompakter aufgebaut ist. Entsprechend ist z.B. auch das PCB Substrat ressistenter. Akkus werden heiß, die GrakaChips werden heiß, die CPU und das auf engstem Raum. Es gibt PCBs die nur für 95°C geeignet sind und welche die man in AutoMotorSteuerungen verbaut, wo das Substrat 240°C+ aushalten muss. Alles eine Frage des Preises. Und in der Betrachtung sollte dir auch klar sein, warum billige Notbooks abrauchen, während man bei teuren kaum Probleme hat.


----------



## Sammy4356 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ok verstehe 

Soll ich euch eigentlich dann nen Feedback geben wenn ich das System am laufen habe ?


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> ok verstehe
> 
> Soll ich euch eigentlich dann nen Feedback geben wenn ich das System am laufen habe ?


----------



## Sammy4356 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

kurz nochmal, du baust das fest System auf dem Karton und nicht auf der Isofolie auf richtig ? gibts da nen Grund ? ich habe sonst nie ein test System vor ab gebaut aber die Hardware habe ich wenn immer in oder auf der Isofolie gelagert wegen klein Kurzschlüssen oder ähnlichem.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> kurz nochmal, du baust das fest System auf dem Karton und nicht auf der Isofolie auf richtig ? gibts da nen Grund ? ich habe sonst nie ein test System vor ab gebaut aber die Hardware habe ich wenn immer in oder auf der Isofolie gelagert wegen klein Kurzschlüssen oder ähnlichem.


Antistatikfolie - warum werden antistatikfolien verwendet? (Folien, Computer) - Die Folie ist dafür da jede potenziel schädlichen Ladungsunterschied vom Bauteil fern zu halten. Das hat was vor allem mit dem Transport zu tun. Nen Stahlkontainer von China oder irgend nem anderen Niedriglohnland nach Europa ist zwar nen faradayscher Käfig, aber auf Hoher See bauen sich dennoch Ladungen auf durch Reibung an sich und durch Wetterlage wie Gewitter (kennt ja jeder dieses Gefühl von reiner Luft wenn das vorüber ist). Wenn das Teil also bei dir ankommt ist da auf der Außenseite eine Ladung. Um Schäden zu vermeiden wird verpackt, weil die Schutzfolie so gut wie nix kostet im Vergleich zu kapputen Geräten/Bauteilen. Wenn du das Teil anfäßt und aus dem Karton ziehst, gleicht sich dein Potenzial zu dem der Folie aus. Ein Teil der Ladung verbleibt auf der Folie, je nach dem wie stark diese Aufgeladen war oder eben der diese berührt. Deswegen die Folie bei Seite und auf einem neutralen Isolater weitermachen, wie Holz oder Pappe. 

In 99% der Fälle passiert eh nix wenn du es auf die Isofolie legst oder sonst etwas unsachgemäß benutzt, nur im Fall du hast ne halbe Stude Turnübung mit ner Plastiklegins auf deinem Kaschmir Teppich gemacht, solltest du vorher schon mal zum Blitzableiter greifen und nicht direkt nach dem Workout mit den Zusammenbau starten. Das witzige ist ja, dadurch das viele wissen Sie haben sich vorher zu erden, gehen sie mit NULL Potenzial an den Zusammenbau. Nun passiert folgendes: Wenn sie jetzt die Statkfolie anfassen, ziehen die Ladungen die auf der Oberfläche der Statikfolie sind auf den Körper um - Ladungsausgleich halt, und damit ist kaum noch Ladung auf der Oberfläche der Statikfolie. Wenn sie dann das Board auf die Statikfolie legen, ist die Oberseite natürlich relativ entladen zum Ursprungszustand - daher kommt es auch kaum zu Zwischenfällen, wenn eben so zusammengebaut wird.


----------



## Sammy4356 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ohh dann hatte ich wohl immer mehr Glück als verstand 

Ich muss ja irgendwie sagen der Mindfactory etwas komisch ist, schicken einem ne Rechnung sagen aber nicht  wohin mit der Kohle


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Ich muss ja irgendwie sagen der Mindfactory etwas komisch ist, schicken einem ne Rechnung sagen aber nicht  wohin mit der Kohle



Bankdaten -> Zahlungsmöglichkeiten -> Info-Center - Hardware,


----------



## Sammy4356 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ohh hab wohl noch einen auf dem Auge von den guten Fussballspielen gestern 

so jetzt heissts abwarten und Teetrinken

Falls ich fragen zum übertakten oder ähnlichem habe sollte ich die dann am besten hier posten ?


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja, Du kannst den Thread hier dann weiter verwenden oder z.B. hier nachfragen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html


----------



## Sammy4356 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

nochmal mit der Sache Prime95 + Benchmark gleichzeitig durch fahren zu lassen.
Macht das nicht Sinn um mal die Komplette hitzeentwicklung des Systems zu betrachten, ich meine die Grafikkarte macht denn Luftraum im Gehäuse warm und die CPU zusätzlich. Da müsste man doch dann sehen ob die Lüfter im Gehäuse gut eingestellt sind oder halt nicht bzw. ob ich mir das mal überlegen sollte andere zu kaufen.


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> nochmal mit der Sache Prime95 + Benchmark gleichzeitig durch fahren zu lassen.
> Macht  das nicht Sinn um mal die Komplette hitzeentwicklung des Systems zu  betrachten, ich meine die Grafikkarte macht denn Luftraum im Gehäuse  warm und die CPU zusätzlich. Da müsste man doch dann sehen ob die Lüfter  im Gehäuse gut eingestellt sind oder halt nicht bzw. ob ich mir das mal  überlegen sollte andere zu kaufen.


 

Wenn Du das Worst-Case Szenario heraufbeschwören willst, kannst Du Prime95 + Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Mehr Hitzeentwicklung geht dann nicht mehr, außer Du nimmst CoreDamage statt Prime95.

Aber notwendig ist das nicht, und ich würde auch die Grafikkarte nicht stundenlang mit Furmark quälen.

Wie gesagt, ich würde einfach mal ein paar Stunden zocken und dabei die Temperaturen anschauen, z.B. mit OpenHardwareMonitor, das zeigt Dir dann die aktuellen, min. und max. Werte an. Wenn die CPU unter 70°C und die Grafikkarte unter 90°C bleibt, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Nessajah86 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hallo,

bei den Haswell Refresh CPUs ist vorsicht geboten:

Intel unterstützt neue Prozessoren nicht auf eigenen Mainboards | c't

das habe ich gestern gefunden.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Du wirst am Anfang eh nicht OCen können mit dem Intel Standard Kühler, der ist nur dafür da den prozessor zu betreiben. Oder besser gesagt das Teil ist dafür ausgelegt, jeder Sockel 1150 CPU kühl zu halten. Da du nen 4670k hast wird der wärmetechnisch schon ganz schön an der Grenze laufen. Bevor du also anfängst irgendwelches OC zu machen und mit Prime die CPU stresst - lass es. Bzw.:

Erstmal zusammenbauen, Windoof installieren, Treiber installieren und dann ganz wichtig: Core Temp - Download - CHIP damit du die Temperaturen überwachen kannst. Und wenn du das hast, dann solltest du den Prozessor erstmal vorsichtig stressen, wenn er dabei nicht wirklich warm wird, irgend ein Spiel installieren sowie danach rummdaddeln und in bestimmten Zeitabständen kontrollieren 5,10,15,30,60 min gucken was die Temps machen. Und wenn dir die Temps nicht durch die Decke gehen also den Wohlfühlbereich von 60°C-70°C nicht überschreiten, erst dann solltest du mit Prime schauen was nen Intel Lüfter bei max Umdrehung für ne Turbinenkraft an Geräuschen verursacht. - Und genau aus dem Grund wirst du ihn nicht übertakten. Was du allerdings machen kannst, ist dann im UEFI die Core und Cache Spannung fixieren also "undervolten" (da hilft dir der OC Guide auch zu ist ja das ganze nur rückwärts du suchst halt nicht den Maximaltakt und bei einer dir angenehmen Spannung von z.B 1,25V sondern du suchst die minimal Spannung bei der der Prozessor mit fixiertem Takt nur so warm wird, wie er eben warm werden soll und dir nicht das Trommelfell anfängt zu bluten). Und dann kannste langsam Vorfreude aufbauen auf nen fetten Übertakter Kühler. (Erklärung: Die Lautstärke Darstellung weicht stark von der tatsächlichen Lautstärke des Boxed Lüfters ab - nur hab ich es jetzt drastischer formuliert, damit bewußt wird, dass der Kühler nen Celeron kühl halten soll oder nen i3 und anderen Kleinkram)


----------



## Sammy4356 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hört sich nach ner Vorsichtigen Methode an.

was mir noch einfällt, ist es möglich den Monitor von 2 Geräten anzusteuern, ich meine damit die USB Ports. Um es mal verständlich zu erklären, der Monitor bietet 4 USB Ports die man von einem USB in welches an dem PC an dem man grade sitzt ansteuern kann. Ich will jetzt praktisch ohne der Kabel zu ziehen die USB Ports beim MacBook nutzen wenn der Rechner Ausgeschaltet ist und anders herum.

hoffe ist zu verstehen


----------



## Sammy4356 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So CPU und Eindoof sind schonmal da, die meisten Teile werden aber erst laut mindfactory am 27. losgeschickt.

Jetzt mal wieder zu dem CPU Kühler, ich hab mich nach dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 umgeschaut und irgendwie hat den keiner mehr auf Lager.
Dann habe ich mal wieder bei Ebay geschaut und diesen Hier als letzten gefunden.
Ist die frage ob ich den nehmen kann und alle Adapter die ich brauche dabei sind, da es für mich sehr schwer den Bildern zu entnehmen ist.

Die frage ist jetzt ob es da ne Preiswerte alternative gibt die man auch kaufen kann.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nimm einfach einen anderen Kühler wenn der K2 nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
Der Silver Arrow ist auch super.


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Fine den etwas teuer

Was ist denn ansonsten mit diesem hier ? 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Zero Infinity » Zero Infinity Free Flow+ CPU-Kühler - 140mm
Worauf sollte ich denn beim Kühler kauf achten ? möglichst viele headpippes oder viel Luft Durchzug ? Ich habe irgendwie keinen vernünftigen Kühlertest gefunden.


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Fine den etwas teuer
> 
> Was ist denn ansonsten mit diesem hier ?
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Zero Infinity » Zero Infinity Free Flow+ CPU-Kühler - 140mm
> Worauf sollte ich denn beim Kühler kauf achten ? möglichst viele headpippes oder viel Luft Durchzug ? Ich habe irgendwie keinen vernünftigen Kühlertest gefunden.


Die Frage ist was ist an dem kapput, dass er über die Hälfte günstiger ist als sein Normalpreis von 64,90€. Ansonsten kann man den schon mitnehmen - nur sind die chinesischen Lüfter halt nicht so die Wonne und ob die lange halten ohne nen Lagerschaden zu bekommen. :Hmm:


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

hab mir grade nen fest durch gelesen und da hieß es mehr oder weniger Finger weg von den Teilen


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mach dich doch nicht mit dem Kühler verrückt, du hast noch alle Zeit der Welt dir da nen Kopf drüber zu machen, wenn du wieder/genug Geld hast.


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ok, dann warte ich erstmal ab, kann ich die "Kühlpads" die auf dem Kühler sind verwenden oder soll ich die weg machen und direkt Paste drauf schmieren ?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das kannst Du machen wie Du willst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...t-teil-1-die-kuehlzwerge-im-vergleich.html#m2


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Uffz. Ist halt umständlich das Pad abzurubbeln. Und schlecht ist die Wärmeleitung von selbiger zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler nicht. 

Der Übung wegen würde ich aber meinen du kannst schon mal dich ausprobieren am Auftragen von WLP. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk. 

Hier ein Artikel der mal die Basics zu WLP (eng. TIM) vermittelt: Praxis: Das große Wärmeleitpasten-Tutorial und Test-Charts 2013 (Teil 1 von 2) - Einführung und Übersicht

Wenn Fragen sind du kennst ja den Beitrag hier.


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

wenn ich so den ersten Bericht sehe merke ich das die kleinen Lüfter alle kacke sind 

Aus de, Wärmeleitpasten Link resultiert eine frage bei mir, da die CPU ja schonmal geköpft wurde, sprich der Heatspreader entfernt und neue passte aufgetragen wurde, ob ich den so nutzen sollte oder lieber mal nach gucken sollte was da verbrochen wurde.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nein, da solltest Du lieber nicht nachgucken  Wenn die CPU geköpft ist, sollten die Temperaturen auch mit dem boxed Kühler locker im grünen Bereich sein. Wobei eine geköpfte CPU eigentlich nur bei sehr starkem Übertakten spürbare Vorteile bringt: Klick


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Lohnt sich ja schon irgendwie 

sind die Sockel 1150, 1155 und 1156 von Kühlkörper seite aus eigentlich die gleichen ?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Falls Du den Lochabstand für die Kühlermontage meinst, ja der ist beim Sockel 1156, 1155 und 1150 gleich.


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ok, dann warte ich mal ab und gucke mal was der K2 bei Ebay kosten soll, ansonsten warte ich erstmal ab und gucke was man noch so für Lüfter kaufen kann


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wenn du den für ewa 35 bis 40 Euro bekommst oder weniger kannste zuschlagen. Prolimatech GENESIS "Black-Edition" inkl. kompletten Zubehör, OVP & RE | eBay Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut wird haarscharf mit 160mm zu 164mm aber solte passen.

Musst halt dann nochmal zwei Lüfter dazu ordern, aber das können wir dann besprechen wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ok ich gucke mal was bei rum kommt und melde mich dann  
übrigens sehr interessantes Desing


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> ok ich gucke mal was bei rum kommt und melde mich dann
> übrigens sehr interessantes Desing



Die Ente ist nen Highend Luft-Kühler. deswegen kostet der auch schon ohne Lüfter 65€ neu.


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nutzt man da den denn 2ten Kühlkörper mit zur Rahmkühlung ?
Die frage ist ja ob dieses Ding überhaupt ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Jop der "Schwanz" der Ente ist überm RAM. Und ja die Crucials passen drunter, wenn du dich das gefragt hast.


----------



## Sammy4356 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Sieht damit nach einer echt guten Option aus 

Ich melde mich morgen einfach mal nach der Auktion


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wie ist dieser hier so als Plan b ?
Prolimatech MEGAHALEMS "Black-Edition" inkl. kompletten Zubehör, OVP & RE | eBay

glaube der andere geht für über 40 euro weg


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Der Megahahlems ist auch gut, man müsste aber bei dem auch einen Lüfter dazu kaufen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

kann ich irgendwo direkt dran erkennen welche kühler gut sind ? müsste dann nicht immer fragen


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Du kannst den Kühler bei geizhals.de suchen, da sind oft Tests und Reviews verlinkt.

Oder eine ganz abgefahrene Methode: Mach es so


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> kann ich irgendwo direkt dran erkennen welche kühler gut sind ?


 
Schlechte Kühler gibt es eigentlich nicht sofern du ab einer gewissen Preisklasse guckst.
Einzig die Lautstärke ist dann noch ein Kriterium. Hier kannst du einfach mal nach den verbauten Lüftern schauen. Haben die moderate Drehzahlen ist alles i.O.
Sind da aber Lüfter drin die mit jenseits von 2000rpm angegeben sind solltest du einen Bogen darum machen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dank dir, leider sind die Kühler bis jetzt alle zu teuer weg gegangen.

Ich gucke mal was ich so mit dem Boxed hin bekomme und poste dann mal die Temps.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was willst du denn maximal für einen Kühler ausgeben?
Und welche CPU willst du kühlen?


----------



## Sandercrab (26. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dir als Kühler den Thermalright Macho HR02 empfehlen, da der günstig ist, sehr sehr gut kühlt und neutral aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

der Thermalriggt sieht ok aus.

Also ich will damit einen Übertakteten i5 3670K kalt bekommen.
Ausgeben möchte ich maximal 60 Euro


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ideal wäre dieser Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hast du jetzt einen i5 4670k oder i5 3570k, ist zwar fast egal aber deine CPU gibt es nicht.


----------



## jkox11 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mehr Kühlung kriegst du aber bei 60 Euro auf jeden Fall. 
Besserer Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, der mit der besten P/L.

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dann würde ich den Macho oder den EKL Brocken 2 oder EKL Alpenföh K2 nehmen.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Der hier ist auch extrem günstig geworden, der müsste sogar besser als der Brocken 2 sein oder EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was wäre den P/L technisch das beste ?

Brocken 2 gut 35€
K2 aber 60-70€ (viele Händler haben den nicht auf Lager)
Hr-02 um die 40 €


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Da der Himalaya 2 so günstig geworden ist, würde ich den kaufen


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

und sonst was ist mit dem EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn rev. B ? 
Sonst nehme ich einfach den Himalaya, wie laut sind denn die Lüfter ? 
Gibts da bessere gut Ersatzkühler ?


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Der Matterhorn ist auch nicht schlecht, der Himalaya ist aber ein kleines bisschen leistungsstärker und leiser: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-schmales-bergmassiv-mit-frostiger-brise.html

Der Serienlüfter ist sehr gut, den brauchst Du nicht tauschen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Allerdings muss ich sowie so noch nach Lüftern gucken da ich nicht weiss was CoolMaster in das N300 für Lüfter gebaut hat. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die besonders hochwertig sind, habt ihr Empfehlungen im Bereich der 120mm und 140mm Lüfter ? Sollten eigentlich nur Leise sein und ne gute Leistung haben.


----------



## jkox11 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dein CoolMaster hat 2 solcher Dinger drin: Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 schwarz, 120x120x25mm, 2000rpm, 117.8m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4_C2R_20AC_GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Teste die einfach mal und schau wie laut/leise die sind  

Wenn sie dir zu laut sind, dann vielleicht diese: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ok vielen dank  
Ist ja schon krass der die 2 Lüfter schon den halben Preis des Gehäuses machen


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mal was ganz anders, habe grade nen Video zum Köpfen einer CPU gesehen und habe mir dann mal meine angeschaut die auch geköpft wurde.
Ist es Schlimm wenn der Heatspreader nicht 100%ig grade draufgeklebt ist ? 
Weiterhin war wohl auch etwas viel Kleber im Einsatz, daher er ist etwas (vielleicht 1mm) an den Seiten raus gequollen


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anders, habe grade nen Video zum Köpfen einer CPU gesehen und habe mir dann mal meine angeschaut die auch geköpft wurde.
> Ist es Schlimm wenn der Heatspreader nicht 100%ig grade draufgeklebt ist ?
> Weiterhin war wohl auch etwas viel Kleber im Einsatz, daher er ist etwas (vielleicht 1mm) an den Seiten raus gequollen


 
 Da musst Du mal schauen, wie die Temps aussehen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

hört sich ja gut an -.-


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Da brauchst Du Dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen. Ich habe meine CPU auch geköpft, dass da an den Seiten was vom Silikon rausquillt ist ganz normal und nicht zu vermeiden. Und den IHS 100% wieder so auf die CPU zu bekommen wie vorher ist ziemlich kompliziert, spielt aber keine Rolle für die Temperatur.

--> guggst Du hier


----------



## Sammy4356 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ok vielen dank, mache mir da sorgen das ich schritt gekauft habe


----------



## IluBabe (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wie ich dir schon zu anfang erklärt habe wirst du zweimalkaufen, wenn du dir jetzt einen Kühler für 30-40€ besorgst als Neuware. Versuch in der Preisklasse was auf e-bay zu bekommen oder spar solang bis du einen der gehobenen Klasse als Neuware kaufen kannst, sonst hängst du immer 100-200MHz unter dem was deine CPU machen kann bei vernünftigen Temperaturen. - Das unsinnigste was du tun kannst ist dich zu stressen wegen dem Kühler.

Bei den Gehäuselüftern solltest du genauswenig dir sorgen machen. Die sind solange sie nicht auf maximalen Drehzahlen drehen alle ruhig. Selbst ein 1€ Lüfter der 2000U/min macht und nur auf 1/4 Kraft dreht ist vergleichsweise leise, wenn er sich bei Max Umdrehungen anhört wie ein startender Düsenjet.

Die CPU die selbstgeklebt wird, sieht natürlich so aus wie sie aussieht, weil die nicht von einem Roboter zusammengefügte wurde mit genau abgemessenen Kleber auftrag. Solang der Heatspreader nicht schief auf dem Substrat sitzt ist alles i.O. und das er schief draufsitzt ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich, weil i.d.R das neue Silikon verpresst wird über den Druck im Sockel, wo der Heatspreader zum DIEträger ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Der Heatspreader sitzt ja leicht schief  also würde sagen sind so 3 grad vielleicht mehr.
Ich versuche im moment auch noch etwas über Ebay zu drehen allerdings sind aller Kühler bis jetzt im Preis richtig hoch gegangen so bald es zum ende der Auktion gekommen ist, z.b. ist der Genesis zum Schluss knapp unterhalb des neu Preises weg gegangen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So für 35 einen fast neuen phanteks pH-tc14pe, denke das geht auch ok oder ? 
Werde denn Pc dann wohl Mitte nächster Woche zusammen bauen können und mal ein paar Bilder posten, wollte ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Daten haben?


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nimm den, der ist top


----------



## Sammy4356 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Vor allem zu dem Preis


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> So für 35 einen fast neuen phanteks pH-tc14pe, denke das geht auch ok oder ?
> Werde denn Pc dann wohl Mitte nächster Woche zusammen bauen können und mal ein paar Bilder posten, wollte ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Daten haben?


 
Poste was geht.


----------



## Sammy4356 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mal ne frage ob wohl es jetzt schon zu spät ist
wäre es nicht sinn voller gewesen diesen Ran zu kaufen ???
TeamGroup Xtreem White Series DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10 (TXWD38G2400HC10QDC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Der RAM mit hohen Taktraten bringt dir vor allem bei Anwendungen einen geringen Schub also z.B. Videos-Rendern Encoding/Decoding Packen/Entpacken. Geringere Latenzen machen sich nur geringfügig bemerkbar auf Spiele. Also für deinen Anwendungsbereich, ist ein "schnellerer" RAM nicht notwendig, und wäre höchstens ein nice to have.


----------



## Sammy4356 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hab mal hier geschaut, laut Artikel soll das doch schon einiges bringen.
Ich meine 10€*mehr ist bei dem bis jetzt erreichten Preis auch nicht mehr so der unterschied. 

nerven würde mich nur die Zeit die ich für das Neubestellen brauche

Also deiner Meinung nach kein unterschied beim daddeln ?


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Beim Daddeln mit nur einer Graka sehr gering. Höchstens 1-2 min FPS die es ausmacht im Einzelfall eines Spiels, würde das höchstens mal nen Unterschied machen ob man 60FPS hinbekommt, aber selbst da dreht man den Shader für Schatten halt eine Stufe runter und schwups ist man über den 60FPS und hat wieder die 60Hz anstatt minimal stotternde 30Hz, würde die Karte in einigen Situation halt unter die 60FPS fallen. Das fällt auch eher nur Hardcore Zockern auf, die sich auf 120/144Hz eingeschoßen haben im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes um einen so "ruckelfreien" Bildverlauf zu haben irgend möglich.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Bei einer GPU bringt der RAM rein gar nichts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammy4356 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ich könnte mir da allerdings nen Vorteil bei größeren CAD Projekten versprechen, weiss nicht ob das zu Anwendungen fällt


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Auch da bringt schnellerer RAM nicht wirklich was:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell


----------



## eXquisite (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> ich könnte mir da allerdings nen Vorteil bei größeren CAD Projekten versprechen, weiss nicht ob das zu Anwendungen fällt




Lohnt wirklich nicht, habe selber lange C4D genutzt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Sieht so aus als ob die de grade Pause machen 

Ich kenn das ja vom MacBook, da hängt NX auch mal ziemlich gerne, kann aber auch gut an dem CPU liegen.
Falls ihr was mit anfangen könnt.
CPU: Intel i5 3210M
Grafik: HD 4000
Ram 16GB 1600MHz


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> ich könnte mir da allerdings nen Vorteil bei größeren CAD Projekten versprechen, weiss nicht ob das zu Anwendungen fällt


Bei CAD hätte es nur minimal Vorteile beim Laden von größeren Bauteil Bibliotheken. Rein beim Zusammenstellen bringt dirs gar nix. Höchstens du hättest noch Module die etwa Berechnungen zu Strömungen, Lastmodelle oder ähnliches an der Konstruktion machen. Und selbst dann würde es nicht mehr als vielleicht 5% schneller gehen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ok dann vertraue ich euch mal aber warum gibts dann solche RAM Riegel wenn man die im Prinzip gar nicht braucht ?


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die gibts haupsächlich fürs benchen. Da bringen selbst 3000+MHz noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr.


----------



## Sammy4356 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ok vielen dank, so hoffe das Montag das System dann Montagebereit bei mir ankommt, werde dann mal die ersten Bilder mit dem Boxed Kühler posten und alles durchtesten


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Die gibts haupsächlich fürs benchen. Da bringen selbst 3000+MHz noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr.


Die Rams sind nicht nur zum Benchen zu gebrauchen. Allein schon wenn man ein Regionalsender ist und ne Menge HD Material zusammenschnippelt für Beiträge würde sich der besserer Ram empfehlen. Es gibt schon Anwendungsgebiete die Sinn machen außerhalb des Hobbyismus schneller höher weiter.

Im Zweifelsfall gilt:
Daft Punk - Harder Better Faster - YouTube


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ne kurze frage, baue grade das Testsystem auf, soll ich die grafikkarte auch mit rein bauen oder eher nicht ? finde die nämlich nicht in der Auflistung


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Is gehupft wie gesprungen. probiers erstmal über die interne Grafikeinheit vom i5. Ist ne Fehlerquelle weniger. / Hast du eigentlich nen Zusatzkühler bekommen über e-bay?


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

noch nicht wurde heute erst verwand, Teste das jetzt erstmal mit dem boxed


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Und was für einer ists geworden hast du nen Auktionslink?


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Phanteks PH-TC14PE_OR orange Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ist der hier, Auktion kann ich dir nicht zeigen da ich den bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft habe und der rausgenommen wurde.
zahlen tue ich jetzt 30 euro mit allem Zubehör


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

netter Preis.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Testaufbau  hoffe man sieht was

kann mir wer sagen wo ich den Power Button finde


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Du musst die beiden Power-Switch Kontakte kurzschließen, z.B. mit einem Schraubenzieher. Aber den Schraubenzieher nur kurz hinhalten.


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh bilder aufem Kopf ich brech mirs Genick.

Kurzschließen oder das Gehäuse daneben stellen und den Powerswitch ans Board anschließen.

Wenn du die Graka drin stecken hast wie auf dem Bild, dann musst du dat DVI Kabel auch an die Graka schrauben. Weil die IGPU vom Prozessor automatisch deaktiviert wird vom Bios, sobald dieses fesstellt, dass da ne dediziert Graka aufem Board ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ohh sry hab ich nicht gesehen -.- drehe die Bilder gleich 

ok versuch ich das mal, hab gesehen das manche Mainboards dafür extra nen Knopf haben


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dann nim den Knopf


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das Board hat aber keinen Startknopf


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

finde den ja nicht 

also Bilder sind interessanter weise auf meinem Lappi richtig rum


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Board hat aber keinen Startknopf


Stümmt das war ja hier nur nen Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> also Bilder sind interessanter weise auf meinem Lappi richtig rum



Bei mir sind die Bilder auch falschrum, aber wayne. Läuft die Kiste denn jetzt?


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Läuft, netter weisse ist das BIOs oder UEFI oder wie das jetzt heisst auf arabisch, oder einer ähnlichen Sprache -.-


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Bilder auch falschrum, aber wayne. Läuft die Kiste denn jetzt?


 Ich glaub da muss erstmal platz geschaffen werden um das Gehäuse daneben hin zu wuchten. Oder so ähnlich. Kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln.



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Läuft, netter weisse ist das BIOs oder UEFI oder wie das jetzt heisst auf arabisch, oder einer ähnlichen Sprache -.-


Kann man ja auf Englisch umstellen ggf Deutsch.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also CPU bleibt so bei 36°C bei nem Takt von 3800MHz
Finde aber dass das System echt leise ist bis jetzt


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also CPU bleibt so bei 36°C bei nem Takt von 3800MHz
> Finde aber dass das System echt leise ist bis jetzt


Tja, auf dem Prozzi ist auch noch keine Last, der wird zwar noch lauter aber halt auch nciht soviel, aber im Idle ist das im grünen Bereich. Wie auch immer. Scheint ja zu funzen. dann kannst du dich ja an den Einbau ins Gehäuse machen. Btw. Mehr Bilder


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Kommen sobald das ding im Gehäuse sitzt 
weiss einer warum der die Bilder immer dreht ? ich kann ja gleich mal versuchen die einfach aufm Kopf hochzuladen


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also was CoolMaster da mit seiner Schraubenbeschreibung hat passt aufjedenfall nicht ! Die Abstandhalter haben nicht das selbe Innengewinde wie die für die Schrauben für das Mainboard vorgesehen sind, andere schrauben passen aber


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also was CoolMaster da mit seiner Schraubenbeschreibung hat passt aufjedenfall nicht ! Die Abstandhalter haben nicht das selbe Innengewinde wie die für die Schrauben für das Mainboard vorgesehen sind, andere schrauben passen aber


Dann schreib ihnen das ins Buch hier im Forum: Cooler Master

Mal wieder die Schrauben geschichte wa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mal ne frage Der HD Audio und der AC´97 sind das die gleichen Kabel, bzw was ist das AC´97 ?


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

AC97 ist ein älterer Standard, also den nicht verwenden, sondern nur den HD Audio Anschluss.


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

AC97 ist der alte Standard zum Anschließen von 1997. Steck den HD Audio aufs Board.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja genau das mit dem Schrauben ists bei mir auch 


so mal etwas von meinem Kabelmanagment, alles soweit Fertig bis auf die Grafikkarte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ok nochmal auseinder die Kiste, irgendwie will der PC nicht angehen, Power Led leuchtet, denke mal hab da unten irgendwas falsch rum verkabelt


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Anhänge funzen nicht: Anhang 750788Anhang 750789


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also hier nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe der geht

irgendwie macht der Rechner keinen muks mehr


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Er funzt nicht mit voller Verkalbung oder er funzt nicht mit minimaler Bestückung wie im Testaufbau?


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mit voller Verkabelung, habe grade die Grafikkarte wieder raus und nochmal getestet macht auch nichts.

Löse die Kabel nochmal und mache wieder den minimal Aufbau


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Joa bau mal auf minimum zurück. Hast du die Kabel vom Gehäuse auch richtig aufs Board angeschlossen also Reset nicht mit Power Button vertauscht etc?


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

an sich ja aber mal schauen, ich teste mal mit überbrücken vom Power switch, vielleicht habe ich beim Kabelverlegen den Schalter beschädigt, oder lieber lassen ?


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Humm, Ferndiagnose ist bescheiden. Kontrollier halt die Kabel zum Schalter. abgerißen haben wirst du sie ja nicht. Ansonsten bevor du mit überbrücken anfängst, erstmal Bios reset über die Jumper.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hast Du vielleicht einen Abstandshalter zuviel eingebau  zwischen Board und Gehäuse? Das kann einen Kurzen geben.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

so auf minimal läufst schonmal wieder, hab alles nochmal neu Verkabelt


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> so auf minimal läufst schonmal wieder, hab alles nochmal neu Verkabelt


 Dann steck mal nur die Graka dazu und schließ den Moni an die Graka an.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mit Grafikkarte Läufst, teste jetzt mal das Wlan-teil


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Läuft auch
Ist jetzt alles drin und dran 

Sollte ich irgendwelche Einstellungen im Bios vornehmen ?
irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge zur Kabelführung ?


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Super, dass es jetzt läuft 

Im BIOS musst Du erstmal nichts einstellen, außer die Bootreihenfolge prüfen und ggf. den CPU Kühlerlüfter runterregeln, wenn er Dir zu laut ist und es die Temperaturen (unter Last) zulassen.

Das mit den Kabeln passt schon so im Großen und Ganzen, Du könntest das 8pin CPU-Stromkabel noch hinter dem Mainboard Tray verlegen, aber dazu müsstest Du das Netzteil vermutlich umdrehen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ja Kabel ist etwas zu Kurz, ok dann einstalle ich mal Eindoof und mache mal nen paar tests


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Neues Problem, der PC erkennt die WLan-Karte nicht, immer wenn ich die Treiber installieren will sagt er mir das die Karte nicht vorhanden sei


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Karte richtig eingesteckt?


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also hab mal denn Grafikkarte mit dem Wlan Teil getauscht und jetzt gehts, Heisst ich habe jetzt den Empfänger in nem Großen PCIe slot stecken und nicht mehr in dem kleinen


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache. Die Grafikkarte gehört in den obersten Slot.
Hast du noch andere Erweiterungskarten verbaut außer Grafik und Wlan?


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ne ich baue die jetzt in WLankarte jetzt einfach in den unteren und in den oberen die Grafikkarte...
bei dem CoolMaster 300n bekomme ich hinten die erweiterungskarten abdekungen nicht wieder zu oder ?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

normal schon.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also habe jetzt mal anders gebaut .
Ich wollte eigentlich die WLan-karte in den PCIEX1_1 stecken, was aber irgendwie nicht ging.
Jetzt habe ich sie im PCIEX4 stecken und da wird sie erkannt


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das müsste der zweite PCIe 16x Slot sein in dem sie jetzt steckt. Das sollte kein Problem darstellen. Kannst du so lassen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich werde nachher mal den Kühlkreislauf nachzeichne, würde mal gerne wissen wie effektiv der ist... kommt mir nicht so ganz intelligent vor das ganze


----------



## Sammy4356 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab mal die Lüfterströme aufgezeichnet, hoffe die sind richtig.
Für mich arbeitet irgendwie die Grafikkarte gegen das Netzteil und der Lüfter vorne 1 Drückt ja auch falsch gegen die Grafikkarte.
Wenn ich den neuen CPU Kühler habe würde ich den in Richtung des Lüfters 4 Ausblasen lassen. 

Was mir jetzt irgendwie aufgefallen ist, mein PC schmeißt mich Regelmäßig aus Anwendungen Raus, z.b. WOT als spiel.
Läuft in etwa so ab das ich das Spiel spiele und nach einer gewissen Zeit mich auf dem Desktop wieder finde, danach kann ich wieder über die Startleiste ins laufende Spiel gehen. irgendwie komisch das ganze


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das mit dem Airflow passt schon so, Hauptsache vorne Luft rein und hinten raus, der Rest regelt sich dann schon von alleine.


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also habe jetzt mal anders gebaut .
> Ich wollte eigentlich die WLan-karte in den PCIEX1_1 stecken, was aber irgendwie nicht ging.
> Jetzt habe ich sie im PCIEX4 stecken und da wird sie erkannt


Im PCIeX1_2 funktioniert die WLan-Karte nicht? Weil da ist sie am besten aufgehoben auf dem Board.



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Läuft in etwa so ab das ich das Spiel spiele und nach einer gewissen Zeit mich auf dem Desktop wieder finde, danach kann ich wieder über die Startleiste ins laufende Spiel gehen. irgendwie komisch das ganze


Windowstaste aus versehen gedrückt?


----------



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Im PCIeX1_2 funktioniert die WLan-Karte nicht? Weil da ist sie am besten aufgehoben auf dem Board.



Den habe ich noch nicht getestet, das Gehäuse sieht von hinten schon leicht zerlöchert aus will da nicht noch mehr dran rum brechen 



IluBabe schrieb:


> Windowstaste aus versehen gedrückt?



Nein bin ich nicht, mir ist aber aufgefallen dass das Problem nur bei WOT auftaucht und daher denke ich mal dass das irgendwie am Spiel liegen muss.

Ich habe im übrigen mal die ersten Testdaten, die Grafikkarte wird Laut GPU-Z etwa 56 Grad heiss beim Zocken mit einer Auslastung von 99%, beim Furmark kommt sie auf 71 Grad nach 10 Minuten.
Denke mal aus der ist nicht mehr all zu viel herraus zu holen oder ? Hatte jetzt beim WOT zoken manchmal Frameeinbücke auf Höchster Grafik natürlich, ging dann aber teils auf 17 FPS runter


----------



## IluBabe (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Den habe ich noch nicht getestet, das Gehäuse sieht von hinten schon leicht zerlöchert aus will da nicht noch mehr dran rum brechen


Musste halt selbst sehen. Normalerweise kann man mit schrauben die Slotblenden auch wieder festmachen. Oder die Slotblenden haben unten extra Lippen wo sie festgehalten werden.





Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Nein bin ich nicht, mir ist aber aufgefallen dass das Problem nur bei WOT auftaucht und daher denke ich mal dass das irgendwie am Spiel liegen muss.
> 
> Ich habe im übrigen mal die ersten Testdaten, die Grafikkarte wird Laut GPU-Z etwa 56 Grad heiss beim Zocken mit einer Auslastung von 99%, beim Furmark kommt sie auf 71 Grad nach 10 Minuten.
> Denke mal aus der ist nicht mehr all zu viel herraus zu holen oder ? Hatte jetzt beim WOT zoken manchmal Frameeinbücke auf Höchster Grafik natürlich, ging dann aber teils auf 17 FPS runter


Da ist noch Luft nach oben bei der Graka. Lies mal die ASIC Qualität aus. (Rechte Maustaste zum öffnen des Drop down Menüs und da dann der Punkt sieh Bild wo mein Mauszeiger ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafikkarte limitiert die Taktfrequenz erst bei erreichen einer vom Bios der Karte eingestellten Temperatur - ich kenn den Wert bie AMD grade nciht bei mir ist es 80°C. Also sollte da noch Luft sein, wenn du erst bei 71°C bist. Was die Framedrops angeht, kann ich dir keine Lösung anbieten. Laut PCGH würde eine 260X in WoT 32 MinFps haben mit max Details, 1080p und FXAA. Da sollte deine locker drüber sein. Die Frameeinbrüche müssen auch nicht zwangsläufig an der Graka liegen. Kann auch der Netcode über die CPU limitieren. Aber das wird sich dann wohl regeln, wenn der Zusatzlüfter drauf ist und du mehr Leistung rauskitzeln kannst aus der CPU.


----------



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also ich bekomme das Dropdown Menü irgendwie nicht, es passiert einfach gar nichts wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf der Fenster Klicke.

hab grade mal den CPU etwas belastet und der ging doch recht schnell auf 85°C hoch, sollte vielleicht doch mal auf den anderen Kühler warten bis ich da was mache.

Wegen der Slotblenden, nein die haben unten keine halte Lippen, allerdings wollte ich ehh noch das mit den Schrauben an CoolMaster schreiben und da kann ich da ja gleich mal mitfragen.

Was auch interessant ist, irgendwie schmeißt der meine Tastertur nach der Zeit "raus". Heisst soviel das ich schreibe und nach kurzer Zeit kommt kommt den der Ton als ob ich kein Schriftfeld ausgewählt habe.
Irgendwie leicht komisch das ganze


----------



## IluBabe (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme das Dropdown Menü irgendwie nicht, es passiert einfach gar nichts wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf der Fenster Klicke.


Ist auch nicht so schlimm. Ansonsten GPU-Z Asci auf YouTube da gibts einige Vids zu, wo auch "erklärt" wird wie man die Asic-Qualität sich anzeigen lassen kann. Zum übertakten gibts ja auch einige YouTube Clips. Mal davon ab, dass da auch ne Menge Leute die man sich sprachlich sich nicht antun möchte Clips zum Thema hochladen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J2THK0d4V8



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> hab grade mal den CPU etwas belastet und der ging doch recht schnell auf 85°C hoch, sollte vielleicht doch mal auf den anderen Kühler warten bis ich da was mache.
> 
> Wegen der Slotblenden, nein die haben unten keine halte Lippen, allerdings wollte ich ehh noch das mit den Schrauben an CoolMaster schreiben und da kann ich da ja gleich mal mitfragen.


Yoa



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Was auch interessant ist, irgendwie schmeißt der meine Tastertur nach der Zeit "raus". Heisst soviel das ich schreibe und nach kurzer Zeit kommt kommt den der Ton als ob ich kein Schriftfeld ausgewählt habe.
> Irgendwie leicht komisch das ganze


Treiber für die Tastatur mal installieren. Hat die Tastatur USB beschwerden? Irgendwie klingt es so als würden die Standard-Tastatur Treiber von Windows nicht so richtig damit klar kommen. Oder es ist nen Wackler im Kabel.


----------



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hab die LogiLink iStyle Tastertur und dazu gibts soweit ich finden kann, keine Treiber.

Hab das mit der ASCI gefunden, liegt bei 57,6%


----------



## IluBabe (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Hab die LogiLink iStyle Tastertur und dazu gibts soweit ich finden kann, keine Treiber.
> 
> Hab das mit der ASCI gefunden, liegt bei 57,6%


Dann hab ich gerade mal keine weitere Idee zur Tastatur. Bzw woran es noch liegen könnte.

Humm 57,6% ist nicht allzu berauschend was Übertaktbarkeit betrifft. Aber dafür war se ja recht günstig. Musst halt mal schauen was noch dirn steckt, Temperaturmäßig könnte halt noch was drin sein.


----------



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was heisst den dieser Wert genau ?
Wie soll ich den die Temp weiter Runter bekommen ?


----------



## wolflux (1. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Dann hab ich gerade mal keine weitere Idee zur Tastatur. Bzw woran es noch liegen könnte.
> 
> Humm 57,6% ist nicht allzu berauschend was Übertaktbarkeit betrifft. Aber dafür war se ja recht günstig. Musst halt mal schauen was noch dirn steckt, Temperaturmäßig könnte halt noch was drin sein.



Hi, habe auch so 67% Asic (780Ti), hat aber bei mir zu einem höheren OC geführt 1320-1340 MHz. stabil ,als mit der alten Karte bei 89% Asic (780)1306-1320MHz. Beide mit 1.21 Volt. Ich brauche aber mit der neuen Karte früher eine höhere Spannung. 
Gruss


----------



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe ist es auch besser weniger zu haben


----------



## wolflux (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also eigentlich stimmt es schon das ein höherer Asic zu mehr MHz. verhilft aber das scheint nicht unbedingt immer zu zutreffen . So wirklich ist das wohl nicht sicher.


----------



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

hmm, naja beim Übertakten müsste ich halt erstmal gucken wie ich das Teil noch Kälter bekommen könnte, ist da überhaupt noch viel mit Luft möglich ?


----------



## IluBabe (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> hmm, naja beim Übertakten müsste ich halt erstmal gucken wie ich das Teil noch Kälter bekommen könnte, ist da überhaupt noch viel mit Luft möglich ?


Du musst die Karte nicht kühler bekommen. Die Karte hat einen Temperaturfühler. Der mißt die Temperatur und wenn der Chip zu warm wird, regelt sich der Takt automatisch herunter, so dass weniger Wärme entsteht. Das ganze nennt sich Boost. Beim übertakten passiert also nichts anderes, als das man die "Fallhöhe des Boost zum Standardtakt" optimiert zu einer vorgegebenen Temperatur. Der Standardtakt ist die Basislinie und die liegt quasi so, dass der Chip bei gegebener Kühlung unter dem Temperaturlimit bleibt. Der Boost also die automatische Taktanhebung steigert den Takt, so dass kurzzeitig mehr Wärme frei wird bis eben zur Temperaturgrenze - dann schaltet der Boost zurück, bis die Temperatur unterhalb des Grenzwertes liegt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Krass, das ist mal ne Technik die mir gefällt  dann kann man ja im Prinzip nichts kaputt machen.

Habe vorhin mal ganz leicht mit Hilfe der AMD-Overdrive Software die Grafikkarte übertaktet und dann mal mit Fuhrpark getestet.
Lief soweit stabil bei ca. 90°C, plötzlich gabs jedoch nen Frame Einbruch wodurch die Temperatur auch sank. Danach stieg beides wieder bis dann nach gut 30-60 sec später das selbe passierte.

Ist das Normal wenn der Takt zu Hoch ist oder hängt das wohl einfach nur mit der Temperatur zusammen ? 
Im normalen Betrieb habe ich das noch nicht Getestet.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Krass, das ist mal ne Technik die mir gefällt  dann kann man ja im Prinzip nichts kaputt machen.


Im Prinzip nicht, solang man nicht an den Spannungen, dem Temperaturlimit oder der Power&Temp Target Grenze rumspielt, sondern nur den Takt erhöht, bis eben Artefakte oder Grafikkartenabstürze, Treiberrücksetzungen anzeigen, dass es zuviel ist.



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mal ganz leicht mit Hilfe der AMD-Overdrive Software die Grafikkarte übertaktet und dann mal mit Fuhrpark getestet.
> Lief soweit stabil bei ca. 90°C, plötzlich gabs jedoch nen Frame Einbruch wodurch die Temperatur auch sank. Danach stieg beides wieder bis dann nach gut 30-60 sec später das selbe passierte.
> 
> Ist das Normal wenn der Takt zu Hoch ist oder hängt das wohl einfach nur mit der Temperatur zusammen ?
> Im normalen Betrieb habe ich das noch nicht Getestet.


Der Chip hat den Grundtakt und der bestimmt wie hoch die Basis FPS ist. Wenn man den Takt erhöht, kann in der selben Zeit mehr berechnet werden, woraus folgt, dass mehr FPS zustande kommen. Der Boost setzt auf den Basistakt halt nochmal Takt oben drauf ist aber abhängig von der Temperatur und regelt sich je nachdem wieviel Hitze noch im Limit ist. Im Idealfall pendelt der Boosttakt dann genau am Temperaturlimit entlang, so dass beispielsweise halt nicht 64 FPS konstant rauskommen aus der Graka sondern 71,72,71,69,73 usw..


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So kleines Beispiel was ich mit Frameeinbruch meine.
Bei Fuhrparks läuft das System so zwischen 65 und 67 FPS und plötzlich macht das System einen Satz und hängt für ungefähr eine Sekunde bei 32 FPS und geht dann wieder hoch.

Ich denke mal nicht dass das im Normalen Rahmen liegt


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> So kleines Beispiel was ich mit Frameeinbruch meine.
> Bei Fuhrparks läuft das System so zwischen 65 und 67 FPS und plötzlich macht das System einen Satz und hängt für ungefähr eine Sekunde bei 32 FPS und geht dann wieder hoch.
> 
> Ich denke mal nicht dass das im Normalen Rahmen liegt


Nopp das klingt nicht nach dem Normalfall, wie Boost sich äußert. Klingt mehr danach als hätte deine Karte Schluckauf. Frameeinbrüche können schon vorkommen auch stärkere, aber dass es gleich die Hälfte ist ist sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja wundert mich auch, hmm weiss nicht genau was ich da noch so machen kann, sollte mir da vielleicht einfach mal professionelle Hilfe holen oder so


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Versuchs erstmal mit einem älteren/neueren Grakatreiber von AMD.


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Habe im moment von den AMD Treibern her das neuste drauf, ich teste mal Furmarks ohne Overclocking.
Bekommt man bei AMD denn alte Treiber geladen oder soll ich einfach die von der CD nehmen ?


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

AMD Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich lasse mal die AMD Software selber die Betas runterladen.

Habe grade mal ein paar kleinere Tests gemacht, habe dabei Fuhrparks 4,5 Minuten laufen lassen und es kam zu keinen Frame Einbrüchen wie gestern.

Takt   /     Memory    /     Temp nach 4,5 min /    FPS     / Hi   /    Low   / Avg
1030 /     1500        /             73                  /     49      / 62  /     47    /  51           standart Einstellung
1080 /     1500        /             70                  /     38      / 57  /     37    /  41
1100 /     1510        /             71                  /     38      / 57  /     36    /  36

nutzen tue ich im Übrigen CC 14.4


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Tjoa beobacht es mal weiter. Wichtig ist ja im Endeffekt, dass deine Spiele ohne zu Stottern spielbar sind.


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

was mich nur wundert ist das ich zwar den Takt erhöhe allerdings die FPS zahl sinkt


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hmm irgendwie werd ich aus deiner Graka nicht schlau.


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ich verstehe da auch langsam gar nichts mehr -.- habe jetzt mal die Betas mit installiert und teste mal weiter

wie Läuft das denn hier mit dieser "Vor Ort Hilfe" ? wohne in Aachen aber finde da nicht wirklich jemanden, bzw. da steht niemand mit Overclocking.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

In Aachen hats doch 4 Leute zwei davon kennen sich mit WakÜ aus - die sollten von OC Ahnung haben.  Schreib die zwei mal an per PN.


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

meinst auf der Seite hier oder ? 

die zwei kann ich irgendwie nicht anschreiben bzw sehe da keine Kontakt möglichkeit


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja in dem Beitrag auf den Namen (blauer Link klicken) - Auf der Nutzerseit hast du links: Private Nachricht schicken


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ohh hab nicht gesehen das man das scrollen kann

so vielen dank das ich dir nochmal auf die nerven gehen durfte, ich warte jetzt mal auf eine Nachricht und werde dann mal Werte posten


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Vor Ort kann man halt besser reagieren, als das per Ferndiagnose machen. - Wie macht sich eigentlich das WLAN bis jetzt?


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also jetzt wo sie Läuft bin ich doch recht zufrieden, ich werde es demnächst mal mit dem anderen Slot nochmal ausprobieren.

womit ich nicht so ganz zufrieden bin ist die Tastatur von LogiLink, die iStyle ist das.
Verarbeitung Top, doch das schreiben dadrauf ist echt Müll -.-


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> womit ich nicht so ganz zufrieden bin ist die Tastatur von LogiLink, die iStyle ist das.
> Verarbeitung Top, doch das schreiben dadrauf ist echt Müll -.-


Notebook-Anschlag ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Für den Preis ist halt leider nicht soviel drin. In eine Tastatur kann man allerdings auch ne Menge Geld versenken. Musst du halt wenn es dir zu sehr mißfällt nochmal auf die Suche gehen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Klar kann man auch nicht viel für verlangen, finde die auch echt gut verarbeitet.

Was mich halt nen bisschen nervt ist das die Tasten so hoch sind, dann hätte ich an sich gerne ne Beleuchtung und finde die Zusatztasten für ton leiser lauter ect. gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Humm. Das hier ist gerade meine Zweittastatur neben der LogiLink: Medion P81101 (MD 86825) USB-Tastatur mit Beleuchtung bei Aldi Nord | Preis.de-Blog - Ich würde da an deiner Stelle warten bis es sowas halt mal wieder gibt, oder du schaust mal in Nen Elektromarkt. Haptik ist halt alles und vor Ort ne Tastatur ausprobieren ist nochmal was anderes als eine sich übers Internet anzuschauen und zu kaufen. In ner großen Stadt wie deiner, sollte sich da doch nen Laden finden lassen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ja ich werde einfach mal gucken ob man irgendwo die Teile testen kann, der Mediamarkt sowie der Saturn haben nicht so die Supergeile Auswahl an Tastaturen wie ich finde


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mal die AMD Software selber die Betas runterladen.
> 
> Habe grade mal ein paar kleinere Tests gemacht, habe dabei Fuhrparks 4,5 Minuten laufen lassen und es kam zu keinen Frame Einbrüchen wie gestern.
> 
> ...


 
Ich verstehe jetzt gar nichts mehr

    Takt / Memory / Temp nach 4,5 min / FPS / Hi / Low / Avg
    1050 / 1500    / 73                       / 49   / 62 / 47 / 51 standart Einstellung   erster Furmark heute morgen
    1050 / 1500   / 87                        / 60  / 61 / 55  /59  standart Einstellung   grade eben bei Furmark

kann mir da mal einer erklären was da los ist ?

edit: warum werden eigentlich nur 1500 Mhz memory angezeigt obwohl ich ja eigentlich 3000 haben müsste ?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hallo zusammen,  Sammy hat mich eben angeschrieben.  

Ich wohne direkt um die Ecke und würde nach Möglichkeit heute mal bei ihm vorbeischauen. 


Könnte mir denn mal kurz jemand die vorigen 260 Beiträge zusammenfassen?    Ich habe es gerade mal grob überflogen,  und sehe hier einen Zusammenbau  bei dem diverser Problemchen aufgetreten sind und jetzt sind wir beim GPU-OC angekommen und nichts geht?


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> edit: warum werden eigentlich nur 1500 Mhz memory angezeigt obwohl ich ja eigentlich 3000 haben müsste ?


Das ist die Verrechnungsart. DDR Double Data Ram. im Endeffekt läuft der RAM mit 1500MHz - weil double ist 3000 und effektiv wird auch gern mal der großen Zahl wegen 6000 ausgewiesen. Den Speichertakt sollte man wenn nur leicht anheben, weil er bei den meisten Grakaherstellern nur minder gekühlt wird. Es gibt nur wenige die direkt Speicher OC schon machen wie etwa Zotac.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  Sammy hat mich eben angeschrieben.
> 
> Ich wohne direkt um die Ecke und würde nach Möglichkeit heute mal bei ihm vorbeischauen.
> 
> ...


Zusammenfassung. Kurz Pc Zusammenstellung, und PC Zusammenbau erfolgt. Rechner läuft, aber noch nicht richtig rund. 
1. einfach mal das Bios durchschauen, ob alle Einstellungen richtig sind.
2. die Graka prüfen ob die nicht nen Schaden hat, weil sich einige krume Werte und Framedrops eingestellt haben, die eigentlich nicht da sein sollten.
3. das potenzial der Graka im OC ausloten.
4. mal eine Einführug geben im CPU OC, für den Tag wenn der neue Kühler da ist und der k-Prozessor übertaktet werden kann.
5. Allgemeine Windows Einstellung anschauen ob irgendwelche Konflikte bestehen, die zu besagtem Verhalten der Graka führen. Treiberkonflikte oder ähnliches.


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier ist Stryke7  unter falschem Namen 


Wir haben hier gerade seid fast drei Stunden rumexperimentiert,  und ich denke, dass wir das Problem gefunden haben:

Das Power-Limit der GPU. 

In Furmark hat die Grafikkarte schon mit Werkseinstellungen ein Problem mit ihrem Power-Limit,  und der Takt bleibt etwas stabiler, wenn man es voll aufdreht (+20%).   OC  kann man aber ziemlich vergessen,  da die Karte nach wenigen Sekunden anfängt kontinuierlich ihren Takt zu senken bis sie irgendwo bei ~700Mhz ankommt. 


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit,  das Power-Limit komplett abzuschalten?   Ich kann dazu online leider nichts finden ...

MfG
Stryke & Sammy


----------



## Sammy4356 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Weiß jemand,  wie die Schienen im Netzteil aufgeteilt sind ?    Falls die GPU-Anschlüsse  an der kleineren Leitung mit 20A  hängen,  wird sie nämlich schlicht und einfach verdursten.  Und deshalb läuft sie auch nicht mit genug Leistung.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die PCI 6/8 Pol Stecker des SP7 450W haben ne eigene Schiene auf dem Netzteil. Da sollte genug Saft drüber laufen, oder hast du/habt ihr die Graka mit nem Molex Adapter an das Netzteil gehängt?

Nopp, das Powerlimit ist dafür da die Karte vorm Stromtod zu schützen - sprich zusehr aufdrehen ist dann auch kein Heilmittel. Die sollte den Takt halten ohne das Limit zu überreizen. Humm. Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre ein BIOS Flash der Graka, aber da bin ich unbewandert bei den aktuellen AMD Karten, außerdem würde das die Garantie verfallen lassen. Ich würde mal meinen bei einem Neukauf wäre es ein RMA Fall.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Die PCI 6/8 Pol Stecker des SP7 450W haben ne eigene Schiene auf dem Netzteil. Da sollte genug Saft drüber laufen, oder hast du/habt ihr die Graka mit nem Molex Adapter an das Netzteil gehängt?
> 
> Nopp, das Powerlimit ist dafür da die Karte vorm Stromtod zu schützen - sprich zusehr aufdrehen ist dann auch kein Heilmittel. Die sollte den Takt halten ohne das Limit zu überreizen. Humm. Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre ein BIOS Flash der Graka, aber da bin ich unbewandert bei den aktuellen AMD Karten, außerdem würde das die Garantie verfallen lassen. Ich würde mal meinen bei einem Neukauf wäre es ein RMA Fall.


 
Das Netzteil hat zwei 12V-Schiene,  eine mit 26A und eine mit 20A.     Wenn ich noch rechnen kann,  liefern die also 312V  und 240V.   

Falls die PCI 8-pol  Stecker an der kleineren Leitung hängen,  denke ich,  haben wir unseren Schuldigen schon gefunden. 
An der großen Leitung müsste das aber eigentlich hinhauen. 


Ein BIOS-Flash würde ich auch nicht empfehlen,  dann lieber erstmal die Karte umtauschen.  



Übringes hat eine Anhebung des Power-Limits in Furmark schon eine spürbare Verbesserung gebracht,  aber irgendwann wurde der Takt trotzdem wieder abgesenkt. 
(Im Heaven-Benchmark läuft sie übrigens deutlich besser)


Ich denke,  die Karte umtauschen und dann nochmal versuchen wäre ein Lösungsansatz,  trotzdem bin ich mir noch nicht sicher,  ob das Netzteil nicht etwas knapp bemessen ist. 


Hat noch jemand Ideen?


Grüße 

Stryke & Sammy


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

12V*26A=312W - die Schiene ist die für die Graka? Und die Graka hat nen 6Pol a75W +8Pol a150W +75W über PCI=300W max. laut Spezifikation. Es sollte sich also ausgehen, die Karte wird idR nie die volle Leistung ziehen. Wenn es wirklich das Netzteil ist, habt ihr beiden ne Möglichkeit das auszutesten? - Wäre ja immer noch angenehmer als ein Umtausch/Reperatur der Graka. Wobei bei der Diagnose, wenn man das Powerlimti hochzieht, die Graka ja mehr Watt ziehen darf, was eigentlich der These wiederspricht, dass das NT die Graka nicht packt. Eher würde dann die Senkung des Powerlimits die Graka stabilisieren bei ner niedrigeren Taktrate. Also anstatt OC quasi das Gegenteil.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> 12V*26A=312W - die Schiene ist die für die Graka? Und die Graka hat nen 6Pol a75W +8Pol a150W +75W über PCI=300W max. laut Spezifikation. Es sollte sich also ausgehen, die Karte wird idR nie die volle Leistung ziehen. Wenn es wirklich das Netzteil ist, habt ihr beiden ne Möglichkeit das auszutesten? - Wäre ja immer noch angenehmer als ein Umtausch/Reperatur der Graka.


 

Wir haben gerade nochmal getestet,  und ich denke, dass es wirklich das Power-Limit ist.   Selbst mit Werkseinstellungen bricht der Takt schon nach einer Weile ein,   und nur mit +20% Power Limit kriegen wir in Furmark wenigstens die Hersteller-Einstellungen (halbwegs)  stabil. 

Die Stecker sind schon richtig verwendet,  insofern diese auch an der größeren Schiene hängen,  sollte das mit Werkseinstellungen alles passen.


Ich glaube, dass die Güte des Chips einfach nicht so hoch ist  und würde nun  zu einem Umtausch tendieren.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Güte des Chips einfach nicht so hoch ist  und würde nun  zu einem Umtausch tendieren.


Aus der Ferne sieht es so aus, dass die Karte einfach nicht die "versprochene" Leistung schafft.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Aus der Ferne sieht es so aus, dass die Karte einfach nicht die "versprochene" Leistung schafft.


 
Ja, sozusagen.  HIS hat sie ja schon ab Werk übertaktet,  aber offensichtlich ist der Chip da schon knapp über seinem Limit. 

Selbst der Werkstakt bleibt nur mit maximal erhöhtem Power Limit stabil.


Sammy wird sich nun mal an HIS wenden und sie wird hoffentlich umgetauscht.  Danach sehen wir dann weiter.


----------



## Sammy4356 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mal ne wahrscheinlich doch relativ doofe frage, habe grade den Kühlkörper erhalten und mir mal den Sockel angeschaut. Der wie folgt aussieht:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe mal gelesen dass das nicht so toll sei wenn der verkratzt oder nicht sauber ist.
bekomme ich den irgend womit sauberer ? also mit normalen Mitteln oder müsste ich da was besonders tolles kaufen ? würde jetzt einfach glassteiniger nehmen


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also für mich sieht der ziemlich sauber aus   

Die Abdrücke sind von der vorigen CPU,  das ist normal.   

Glasreiniger ist aber eine gute Wahl. Ich reinige meine meist einfach nur mit Wasser, geht auch.


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

kein Wasser das kann korrodieren. Jede Art von 100% Alkohol ist Top. Wahlweise Brillenputztücher, LCD Bildschirmreiniger oder Fensterglasreiniger tut es auch. Hauptsache die Oberfläche ist danach Fett- und Fusselfrei. Man kanns natürlich auch übertreiben um noch ein paar Prozente rauszuholen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...planschleifen-koepfen-und-fluessigmetall.html Für den Normalverbraucher wie dich, reicht aber "sauber"


----------



## Sammy4356 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ok 

habe nur an der einen stelle etwas kupferfarbenes wo ich mir denke dass das da eigentlich nicht hingehört


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> ok
> 
> habe nur an der einen stelle etwas kupferfarbenes wo ich mir denke dass das da eigentlich nicht hingehört


Du meinst unten rechts auf dem Bild? Einfach wegpolieren  Wenn die Heatpipes durchschimmern wars zuviel.


----------



## Sammy4356 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also einfach normale Politur kaufen oder so mit nem Tuch ? also feine Autopolitur oder sowas würde ich jetzt nehmen


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also einfach normale Politur kaufen oder so mit nem Tuch ? also feine Autopolitur oder sowas würde ich jetzt nehmen


 Da brauchst nix polieren  Einfach nur sauber machen - wie oben schon gesagt: Fett und Staubfrei.


----------



## Sammy4356 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

jut  dann werde ich gleich mal abchecken was mit meinem Mainboard ist und dann mal gucken ob das Teil in das Gehäuse passt


----------



## Sammy4356 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

so Kühler ist drauf  29 grad im Bios, mit dem boxet war ich bei 36 und es wahr kühler von der aussentemperatur 

ist allerdings ganz schön knapp mit der Abdeckung aber bekomme die zu


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was nicht passt wird passen gemacht. BTW. ganz ohne Bilder kommst du nicht davon. Wo gibts welche zu bestaunen?

Edit: und wie gehts nun weiter mit der Graka?


----------



## Sammy4356 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Bilder kommen denke ich mal morgen, Grafikkarte habe ich jetzt eigeschickt und bekomme ne ganz neue  also hat sich schon gelohnt, gut das ich über nen Ebay-Händler bei Ebay gekauft habe.
Allerdings macht der HDMI-Port bei meinem Mainboard mucksen. Heisst soviel wie flackerndes Bild, Tonaussetzer komplette Bildaussetzer und ähnliches, habe mich deswegen hier schon an den Gigabyte support gewandt und werde das wohl über deren Hotline abklären.
Liegt aber meiner Meinung nach definitiv an dem Port da die Bildübertragung per DVI problemlos ging und als ich das HDMI Kable an der Grafikkarte hatte ging dieses auch Problemlos


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Sagen wir es mal so aus den ganzen Zicken die dein PC hat, nimmst du jedenfalls ne Menge mit. Und dadurch das du ihn selber zusammengebaut hast, hast du nun auch Ahnung, um zumindest zu erahnen, wenn irgendwas nicht richtig läuft oder eben genau so wie es soll.


----------



## Sammy4356 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Stimmt schon und ich muss mich auch recht herzlich bei allen für die Hilfe bei allen bedanken 

hervorzuheben sind hier natürlich IluBade der mich sehr gut hier im Forum beraten hat und natürlich Stryke7 der mir hier bisher sehr gut geholfen hat !

Bisher habe ich vokalem gelernt das es manchmal gar nicht so doof ist etwas mehr Geld ins Netzteil zu stecken  so ein vernünftiges Kabelmanagment ist gar nicht so dumm


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So nun habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, falls noch welche von bestimmten Teilen folgen sollen einfach beschreiben was ihr sehen wollt und ich mache mal nen Bildchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr könnt was auf den Bildern erkennen, denke man sieht wie knapp das mit dem Kühler ist. Wenn der Ram nur nen millimeter höher wäre würde der Kühler auf jedenfall nicht mehr passen  Ist der Lüfter hinten eigentlich noch Sinnvoll oder sollte ich den vielleicht mit nach vorne setzen ?

Nochmal eine frage, da ich im moment ja die Intel HD Grafik nutze und ich nicht so die Ahnung davon habe wollte ich mich mal über die da durch entstehenden CPU Temperaturen erkundigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist so eine wärme verteilung normal oder habe ich die WLP einfach schlecht aufgetragen ?


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Schau schau, was ein Klopper der Kühler ist. Das wird rennen, wenn die Graka zurück ist. Drück dir mal die Daumen, dass der neue Chip nen richtig guten ASIC Wert hat.

Das Bild zu den Temps ist nicht abrufbar. Die interne Grafikeinheit macht wenig aus auf die Temperatur des Prozessors beim rechnen gesamt gesehen. Der Verbrauch bewegt sich bei nur wenigen Watt, die als Wärme frei werden. Hat also im Faktor 10 weniger Einfluss, als das rechnen an sich. Mehr zur Verteilung erst wenn das Bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch einmal  hoffe ist jetzt zu sehen

auf die Grafikkarte hoffe ich auch  mit dem jetzt was zu machen ist mehr oder weniger ne qual


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> noch einmal  hoffe ist jetzt zu sehen


 Humm komische Werteverteilung. Beim Minimum sind 2+3 am wärmsten, aber als max hast du die Äußeren als wärmste. Mach mal einen Stresstest mit Prime. In place large FFTs für ne halbe bis ne Stunde und dann poste nochmal die Temps, um zu schauen, ob die Temps sich weiter auseinander differenizieren, oder sich einmitteln.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ok starte ich gleich mal


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> ok starte ich gleich mal


 Noch ne kleien `Zwischenfrage, ich hoffe du hast auch den Prozessor von den resten des WLP gereinigt, was vom Boxedkühler kam und nicht nur den neuen Kühler? (Sollte zwar selbstverständlich sein, aber lieber nochmal nachgefragt.)


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Selbstverständlich  habe die CPU ausgebaut und dann gereinigt.

Finde das die Org. Lüfter des Kühlers ganz schön laut sind. 

Was sagst du eigentlich zu der Idee den Lüfter von hinten nach vorne zu Packen ?

Nach den ersten paar Minuten hat sich das System so zwischen 55-60°C eingependelt, zwischen durch hat ein Core nen unterschied zu den anderen von gut 4°C


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich  habe die CPU ausgebaut und dann gereinigt.
> 
> Finde das die Org. Lüfter des Kühlers ganz schön laut sind.
> 
> ...


Nunja besser nochmal nachgefragt - manchmal sind es eigentlich Selbstverständlichkeiten, die man nicht bedenkt sich aber gerade so äußern wie sie es eben tun.

4°C ist im Rahmen, zudem werden erst über die Zeit alle Kerne zu 100% belastet, so das nach 10 Minuten noch nicht feststeht, wo das Maxium auspeaked. Regel die Lüfter einfach ein wenig nach unten übers Bios und lass sie nicht auf max Umdrehung laufen. Mal davon ab ist mit offenem Gehäuse die Geräuschkulisse auch nochmal eine andere als wenn dann alles gut eingepackt ist. Zum runterregel der Fans kannst du auch unter Windows das Tool SpeedFan - Download - CHIP benutzen. 

Den Lüfter hinten behalten, schrieb ich allerdings schon oben.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ups sry überlesen.

Ich hab das Gehäuse mal zu gemacht wegen des Tests und es ist immer noch sehr laut. Das FAN-Speed Programm will irgendwie nicht so ganz, ich werde das nachher mal im Bios umstellen.
Die Maxtemperatur ist mittlerweile auf 65°C gestiegen, finde das schon ganz schön heiz


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Du kannst die Lüfter auch mit dem Tool "EasyTune" regeln, das auf der Mainboard-CD oder auf der Gigabyte Homepage zu finden ist. Ist etwas übersichtlicher und leichter zu bedienen als Speedfan.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So nach einer Stunde sieht das jetzt so aus, sieht irgendwie nicht nach Kapazitäten zum übertakten aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit:
weiss nicht warum das schon wieder gedreht ist -.- hoffe das geht trotzdem


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das ist wirklich schon relativ warm,  laufen alle Lüfter auf Vollgas?? 

Hast du eventuell viel zu viel/wenig  Wärmeleitpaste verwendet?


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> So nach einer Stunde sieht das jetzt so aus, sieht irgendwie nicht nach Kapazitäten zum übertakten aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Temperaturen für einen unübertakteten Prozessor scheinen mir zu hoch zudem das der geköpft ist. Viel hilft nicht viel bei WLP. Ich glaub da solltest du nochmal ran und nur eine "dünne" Schicht auftragen. Wenn du den Kühler abmontierst schau dir die Verteilung an, ob irgendwo mehr oder weniger WLP abgesetzt ist. Bei 1,134V sollte es weniger Temp sein. An sich wäre da aber auch mit diesen Werten noch potenzial nach oben.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also ich finde ich habe schon recht viel drauf gemacht, also einmal leicht verteilt und dann zusaätzlich noch nen klecks (finde das die sich nicht so gut streichen lässt)

Lüfter müssten richtig laufen

edit: mache den nochmal runter und mache dann mal wieder Bilder


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das klingt für mich schon nach zu viel WLP    eine hauchdünn verteile Schicht  oder  ein Klecks in der Mitte hätte gereicht


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich schon nach zu viel WLP    eine hauchdünn verteile Schicht  oder  ein Klecks in der Mitte hätte gereicht


Ich bin ja mehr so der Wurst-typ.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist übrigens zuviel.



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also ich finde ich habe schon recht viel drauf gemacht, also einmal leicht verteilt und dann zusaätzlich noch nen klecks (finde das die sich nicht so gut streichen lässt)
> 
> Lüfter müssten richtig laufen


Sekunde da hab ich was für dich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/331362-welche-waermeleitpaste-ist-zu-empfehlen.html Hier haben wir über die Anwendung geredet zur WLP. Da sind ein paar Tips wie man die Paste "flüssiger" bekommt. die WLP ist kein Metall, nur mit Metalpartikeln gefüllt und soll nur die kleinen Löcher auffüllen um die Oberfälche zu vergrößern die an den den Korngrenzen entstehen. Aber nicht übertragen wie ein Stück fleisch zwischen zwei Bürgerbrötchenhälften liegen.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Aber nicht übertragen wie ein Stück fleisch zwischen zwei Bürgerbrötchenhälften liegen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

glaube leicht viel oder ?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Schwer, das so einzuschätzen ...   Es hatte sich ja offensichtlich gut plattgedrückt.  Aber probiers trotzdem nochmal mit weniger.


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Jopp zuviel das ist ja schon zu den Seiten rausgespritzt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die goldenen Pins unten am CPU, kann ich die auch mit Scheibenreiniger sauber machen ? wirkt so als ob auf denen sonen leichter film von irgendwas ist


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Finger weg von den Pins!111elf sonst hast bald noch ein Board in der RMA.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

will nicht an die des Boards sondern die Kontaktstellen des CPUs


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Kontaktflächen der CPU sind auch tabu mit der Putzvariante. Dafür brauchste dann aus der Apotheke eher sowas wie Isopropanol oder einen anderen Reinigungsalkohol in unverdünnter Form. Und selbst das sollte man nicht machen. Solang du keine Probleme mit Verschmutzung hast und die CPU erkannt wird, also macht was sie soll ist da zu Versuchen etwas zu Reinigen eher eine Verschlechterung.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

zu viel anpressdruck kann ich nicht haben oder ? meine der ist ja über federn verschraubt


----------



## IluBabe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> zu viel anpressdruck kann ich nicht haben oder ? meine der ist ja über federn verschraubt


 Die Pins im Sockel wirken wie Federn. Es gibt den Fall von zuviel Anpressdruck des Kühlers, meist bootet dann der PC aber nicht mehr oder es kommt zu anderen Fehlern. Da die CPU schon gelaufen ist, ist aber wohl beim ersten mal es nicht zuviel/zuwenig Anpressdruck gewesen. Die WLP hat sich auch gut verteilt, von daher würde ich sagen der Anpressdruck war ok.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So CPU ist im Bios schonmal 4 Grad Kühler als gestern


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So mit offenen Gehäuse sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



waren etwas mehr als 15min
sieht ja nicht so gut aus -.-

werde jetzt mal wieder zu machen die Kiste


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Welche Spannung liegt denn unter Last an? Vielleicht ist die einfach standardmäßig recht hoch eingestellt.

Dass die CPU geköpft ist, bringt nur bei hohen Spannungen spürbare Vorteile, ansonsten sind das nur ein paar °C Unterschied.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

steht doch da  1.134V

aber ich finds doch recht heiz für den krassen Küher


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nö. Die VID ist nicht gleich der Spannung unter Last. Die kannst Du z.B. mit CPU-Z auslesen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

CPU-Z sagt das gleiche  also bei Core Voltage


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Schon interessant, geschlossen liegen die aktuellen Temps zwischen 56 und 59°C, Maximum liegt bei allen bei 65 außer Core #0 da bei 63


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Kennt einer von euch das Programm "Intel Extrem Tuning Utility" ?

Ich nutze es grade um etwas am Core multiplicator rum zu spielen und irgendwie steigt trotz "wesentlich" höherem Takt (3,9Ghz statt der 3,4Ghz) die Temperatur nicht sondern sinkt eher


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja, hier gibt es sogar ein Ranking im Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...overclocking-tool-mit-benchmark-funktion.html

Zum Übertakten würde ich eher das boardeigene Tool benutzen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

gibts nen bestimmten grund warum man eher die board tools nehmen sollte ?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich finde es übersichtlicher und man hat mehr Optionen, weil es eben eine speziell auf das Board zugeschnittene OC-Software ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

nagut durch die Boardsoftware muss man erstmal durchsteigen  finde im moment noch das Intelprogramm besser aber ich lasse mich das gerne belehren.
Ich habe jetzt damit im übrigen 4Ghz stabil hinbekommen ohne irgendetwas an der Spannung zu drehen.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache, wenn Du mit XTU besser zurecht kommst, kannst Du das natürlich auch weiter verwenden.

Joa. 4GHz packen die meisten CPU's ohne VCore-Erhöhung


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dachte schon ich hätte es drauf  
Also entweder ich warte jetzt auf die Hilfe von stryke7 oder ich versuche mal weiter zu Spielen.
Kann ich falls ich ein anderes Mainboard bekomme die jetzt schon herausgefundenen Daten wieder verwenden (mein Mainboard hat wahrscheinlich einen defekt).
wie sollte ich jetzt weiter vorgehen ?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was für einen Defekt vermutest Du denn? 

Wenn Du weiter übertakten willst, ist das Standardvorgehen, dass Du die Frequenz in kleinen Schritten erhöhst und die Stabilität / Temperaturen prüfst. Wenn die Kiste abschmiert, musst Du die CPU-Spannung in kleinen Schritten erhöhen und dann erneut testen.

Hilfreich ist auch ein Blick hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Der HDMI Port des Mainboards ist defekt, habe Bild und Ton aussetzter, bei DVI ist das nicht der Fall.
Anderes Kabel habe ich auch schon betstet und Bios auch geupdatet, also kann nur ein defekt am Board vorliegen.

Die Sache ist die, ich bin jetzt Teilweise schon bei 67°C und laut Intel kann die CPU 72,72°C ab. denke mal nicht das ich da noch all zu viel machen kann.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Der HDMI Port des Mainboards ist defekt, habe Bild und Ton aussetzter, bei DVI ist das nicht der Fall.
> Anderes Kabel habe ich auch schon betstet und Bios auch geupdatet, also kann nur ein defekt am Board vorliegen.
> 
> Die Sache ist die, ich bin jetzt Teilweise schon bei 67°C und laut Intel kann die CPU 72,72°C ab. denke mal nicht das ich da noch all zu viel machen kann.



Dann köpfe doch .


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



8luescreen schrieb:


> Dann köpfe doch .


  ist geköpft...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

72° sind ja noch iO über 80° wären


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> ist geköpft...



Hattest Du das erwähnt  ?

Das kommt, wenn man immer erst so spät in den Fred einsteigt .


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Stimmt wohl  naja hab den Geköpft gekauft 

naja weiter als die 72 grad will ich nicht gehen, klar das intel da auf Nummer sicher geht aber herausfordern muss man es aber auch nicht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Guck dir 8auer und TrueMonkey an. Der letzte hat den i7 2,3V gegeben  und das Ding läuft immer noch.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Guck dir 8auer und TrueMonkey an. Der letzte hat den i7 2,3V gegeben  und das Ding läuft immer noch.


 Bestimmt unter Luft


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Ohne Kühler ^^ alles andere ist was für Luschen . 

Denkste ich kühle meine Z's ? 

Aber B2T


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Interessant ist ja das der Kühlkörper echt kalt ist und die CPU dazu voll warm ist,also die 67 grad hat.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja das der Kühlkörper echt kalt ist und die CPU dazu voll warm ist,also die 67 grad hat.



Also mein Brocken 2 ist auch oben eine schöne Heizung  .

Da kann man mal dem Kirschkernsäckchen fremd gehen und den Kühler abends ins Bett mitnehmen  .


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Bei 67°C  sollte der Kühler eigentlich auch oben spürbar warm sein,  sonst läuft da irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ich glaube ich warte einfach bis die grafikkarte da ist und dann gucke ich mir das nochmal mit dir an  falls du dann zeit und lust hast 

und um das auch noch festzuhalten, die Headpipes sind maximal Handwarm


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja gerne 

Hm,  richtig heiß werden die natürlich auch nicht,   aber aktuell finde ich die Leistung des Kühlers etwas mager.  Ich würde wirklich ein besseres Ergebnis erwarten.  

Hast du den Kühler schon wieder drauf?   Hat sich irgendwas geändert?


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

keine Änderungen vorhanden, momentan würde ich sogar eher zum Standardkühler tendieren da der irgendwie leiser lief.

ich finde das auch irgendwie sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was ist nur mit diesem PC los?  

Ich gucke mir mal eben ein paar Testergebnisse zu dem Kühler an,  um ihn einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

echt alles ein wenig eigenartig...
was ich ja schonmal sehr interessant finde ist das wenn ich zocke und das im moment ja nur mit der Intel HD Grafik die CPU nur was bei 34 Grad hat. Dabei Spiele ich halt Borderlands 2 und WOT auf 2560x1440 und es läuft im durchschnitt auf 40FPS  naja manchmal auch nen paar lags mit drin.

finde ich aber schon krass das die Kiste dabei dann so kalt bleibt


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also,  der Phanteks  kühlt eigentlich verdammt gut und liegt in etwa gleichauf mit den Top-Modellen der meisten anderen Hersteller.   Die Lautstärke ist in der Klasse so mittelmäßig,  sollte im IDLE aber kaum hörbar sein. 


Naja,  Intels integrierte Grafik-Chips sind ja doch immer noch recht klein,  da sollte eigentlich auch nicht zu viel Wärme entstehen.   34°C  ist aber trotzdem ein guter Wert und wäre auch ungefähr das,  was ich erwartet hätte wenn die CPU  selbst wenig zu tun hat (oder sogar etwas besser). 

Aber 67°C unter Last ist mir aber zu hoch,  das liegt ja auf dem Niveau von meinem X6 !     Und der gibt mal locker doppelt so viel Wärme ab ...


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

hatte vorhin im diel schon was bei 25°C also 
nur halt bei Last wird das ding ganz schön warm


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> hatte vorhin im diel schon was bei 25°C also
> nur halt bei Last wird das ding ganz schön warm


 
Wie kann er denn so krasse Temperatursprünge machen?   Über 40°C ?!   Das könnte ich mir höchstens mit einer invertierten Lüftersteuerung vorstellen!  

Die Steuerung arbeitet aber ordentlich?  Alle Lüfter drehen hoch, wenns warm wird? 

War das Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen ?


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen nimmt sich nichts von den Temps.
Lüfter drehen glaube ich immer gleich noch nicht so wirklich drauf geachtet aber ist ja theoretisch auch egal da das ganze teil ja kalt bleibt

Sobald ich Prime starte geht die Temp von 27°C auf 60+


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen nimmt sich nichts von den Temps.


Immerhin schonmal ein gutes Zeichen für die Gehäuselüftung.



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Lüfter drehen glaube ich immer gleich noch nicht so wirklich drauf geachtet aber ist ja theoretisch auch egal da das ganze teil ja kalt bleibt


Wenn sie immer gleich bleiben:  Schnell oder langsam?  
Deie Phanteks Lüfter sollten zwischen 700 und 1200 rpm  skalieren. 



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Sobald ich Prime starte geht die Temp von 27°C auf 60+


 Dieser Temperatursprung ist irgendwie zu krass.  Wobei ich beide Extreme etwas zu extrem finde ...    27°C bei Raumtemperatur (aktuell vermutlich ca. 20°C)   wären super wenig,    >60°C  hingegen ist extrem viel. 

Hier
Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU Cooler Review - Page 7 of 8 - Legit ReviewsTemperature Testing Results

gibts einen schönen Test,  bei dem man ihn ein wenig einschätzen kann.   (Hinweis:  Die verwendete CPU,  ein Bloomfield i7,  hat eine TDP von 130W.   Dein i5 hat nur 84W. )


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen nimmt sich nichts von den Temps.
> Lüfter drehen glaube ich immer gleich noch nicht so wirklich drauf geachtet aber ist ja theoretisch auch egal da das ganze teil ja kalt bleibt
> 
> Sobald ich Prime starte geht die Temp von 27°C auf 60+


+


Sammy4356 schrieb:


> echt alles ein wenig eigenartig...
> was ich ja schonmal sehr interessant finde ist das wenn ich zocke und das im moment ja nur mit der Intel HD Grafik die CPU nur was bei 34 Grad hat. Dabei Spiele ich halt Borderlands 2 und WOT auf 2560x1440 und es läuft im durchschnitt auf 40FPS  naja manchmal auch nen paar lags mit drin.
> 
> finde ich aber schon krass das die Kiste dabei dann so kalt bleibt


Die Spiele/Anwendungen bekommen auch idR nicht die Belastung auf die CPU wie eben ein Programm wie Prime oder IXTU, die es extra darauf anlegen die CPU zu belasten, deswegen kannst du auch mit den Programmen auf 85°C oder 90°C hoch gehen (bei letzterem wirst du die Schutzschaltung des Boards wahrscheinlich Ausschalten müssen ) und wirst im Normalbetrieb immer noch zwischen 60 bis 70°C haben (Wohlfühltemperatur), was für die CPU ein 1A Bereich ist. Deswegen halt auch nen fetten Kühler drauf. Ein kleiner Kühler da liegt das Maximum zwischen Primebelastung und realbetrieb in Spielen/Anwendungen nähr bei einander, weil die Wärme weniger Fläche hat um abgeführt zu werden. Je größer die Fläche desto mehr Kapazität die zwischengepuffert wird und verteilt. Von der Ferne kann ich irgendwie noch nicht einschätzen ob der Kühler nun nen Knax weg hat oder ob das zu einander realistisch ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich mal testen ob das Ding nen Knax hat.
Würde dazu die Lüfter versuchen irgendwie zu deaktivieren (irgendwie werden die von keinem Progamm erkannt bzw. lassen sich dann einstellen)
anders werd ich sie einfach vom board abziehen, falls dann der Kühler nicht warm wird stimmt wohl irgendwas nicht mit dem.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich mal testen ob das Ding nen Knax hat.
> Würde dazu die Lüfter versuchen irgendwie zu deaktivieren (irgendwie werden die von keinem Progamm erkannt bzw. lassen sich dann einstellen)
> anders werd ich sie einfach vom board abziehen, falls dann der Kühler nicht warm wird stimmt wohl irgendwas nicht mit dem.


Das ist aber eher schon Experimental, was du da versuchen willst. Dann stell den Multiplikator für die CPU wenigstens auf 2 oder 3GHz bevor du den Kühler als passiv Variante probierst, nicht dass dir während des bootens das System ins Limit rennt bei Standardtakt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also werde wohl die Kabel trennen müssen, ich finde keine mölichkeit die Lüfter einzustellen.
Also CPU runter takten ?


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also werde wohl die Kabel trennen müssen, ich finde keine mölichkeit die Lüfter einzustellen.
> Also CPU runter takten ?


Runtertakten, weil sicher ist sicher, wenn du den Lüfter vom Strom nimmst. Es dauert zwar ein weng, aber die Wärme staut sich über die zeit schon, wenn kein wirklicher Luftsrom dies abtransportiert. 

Softy hat dir doch die Gigabyte Software empfohlen, darüber kannst du die Lüfterkurve selber definieren also die Geschwindigkeit und damit die "Lautstärke".


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich habe mir Speedfan geladen das erkennt die Lüfter irgendwie nicht. Dann habe ich mir Easy Tune geladen (ist von Gigabyte) und irgendwie kann ich da die Lüfter auch nicht einstellen.

Im BIOS steht im im übrigen das der vordere Lüfter 1390 RPM macht und der Hintere 845 RMP, sind von der Größe beides die selben Lüfter

Edit:

ich kann im Bios auch umstellen was ich will aber die Lüfter drehen immer gleich


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wo hast Du die Lüfter denn genau angeschlossen?


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

CPU und CPU.opt
Liegt das vielleicht an den 3 Pin Lüftern ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Anhänge funktionieren nicht.

Vermutlich liegt es daran, schau mal im BIOS, ob Du von PWM- auf spannungsgesteuert umschalten kannst. Ansonsten sieht es schlecht aus, denn PWM-Lüfter bekommen immer volle 12 Volt und werden dann über den 4. pin (das PWM-Signal gesteuert).


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

find ich nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das ist dann doof. Dann kann das Board wohl nur PWM-Lüfter steuern


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Da ich das Board ja wahrscheinlich ehh zurück gehen lasse, gibts da irgendwelche empfehlungen was ich sonst nehmen kann ? bzw. könnte mir auch andere Lüfter kaufen


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist dann doof. Dann kann das Board wohl nur PWM-Lüfter steuern


 Dann pack die 3Pin Stecker der lüfter auf benachbarte Anschlüsse mit 3 Pins. Die sollten dann die Lüfter richtig regeln können. Beim Board musste dann halt ausschalten, dass er nicht rumzickt, dass kein "CPU-Lüfter" angeschlossen ist. Aber irgendwie haut das so oder so nicht hin. Den der CPU Anschluss 1 müsste definitiv mit der Steuerung von 3 Pin Spannungs geregeleten Lüftern klar kommen. Zwar gibt es bei neueren Kühlern zumeist nur noch 4 Pin PWMer aber das macht nun nicht den Unterschied. Der Anschluss sollte beide Regelarten beherrschen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Es gibt keine 3Pin Anschlüsse auf dem Board


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 3Pin Anschlüsse auf dem Board


Stell doch mal nicht die PWM Regelung ein im Bios beim CPU1 sondern die Spannungsregulierung, oder gibts bei dem Gigabyte board nur den PWM Modus? Die Phanteks Lüfter sind nur um mich jetzt nochmal ruckzuversichern beides 3Pin Stecker?


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Beide 3 Pin, gibt nen Adapter auf 4 Pin aber müsste ja eigentlich keinen unterschied machen da dieser auch nur 3 Lins belegen wird


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Adapter mit Voltverringerung oder nur Verlängerung?


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine Veränderung

wird nur eine Verlängerung sein da nur 3 Kabel weitel in die 3 Pin Anschlüsse weiter gehen


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Da will das Board ja auch PWM regulieren (steht ja da). Gibt es da keinen Modus über die Spannung zu regulieren?


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich habe mal das Handbuch runtergeladen, da finde ich auch nix wegen Spannungsregulierung 

Wenn Du das Board eh umtauschst, musst Du wohl ein anderes Board kaufen, das über die Spannung regeln kann, oder eben 2 PWM-Lüfter kaufen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ich finde da rein gar nichts -.- bzw es funktioniert rein gar nichts...

Gibts irgendwelche welche Empfehlungen ? also hinsichtlich Lüfter oder Mainboard?


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Beim Board müsstest Du halt mal die Handbücher runterladen und nachschauen, ob man dort auch spannungsreguliert die Lüfter steuern kann.

Beim Kühler musst Du mal schauen, ob der Lochabstand für die Lüfterklammern einem 140mm Lüfter entspricht, oder es der Lochabstand von 120mm Lüftern ist.

Falls 140mm, würde ich zu EKL WingBoost 2 greifen, falls 105 mm Lochabstand (entsprechend 120mm Lüfter) könntest Du 2 Thermalright TY143 dazu kaufen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Auf dem Phanteks sind 2x140mm drauf, gemmesener lochabstand von 105mm. die Sache ist die, das ich für die Lüfter auf keinen fall über 30€ ausgeben möchte.
Hinzu kommt das ich nicht über die Phanteks bei gleicher Leistung hinaus gehen 
siehe hier 
https://geizhals.de/phanteks-ph-f140ts-orange-ph-f140ts-or-a677520.html

Das Suchen nach nem Motherboard ist bestimmt relativ aufwendig denke ich mal


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wegen Mainboard kannst Du ja auch mal hier nachfragen: Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So habs mal gepostet ich hoffe das ich da schnell Hilfe finden werde


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

kurze zusammenfassung

Aussage aus dem anderem thread ist neue Lüfter zu kaufen 

Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120mm (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

diese wurden als gehäuse Lüfter vorgeschlagen

Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und der hier als CPU Lüfter, mit dem ich allerdings nicht zu 100% zufrieden bin, naja ansonsten klemme ich erstmal einen der enermax vor denn CPU Kühler


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Habe ich zufällig beide bei mir verbaut,  sind nicht die schlechtesten.   

Wieso denn nun neue Lüfter?   Nur für die richtigen Anschlüsse?


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich kann die Phanteks nicht runter regeln und die machen schon ganz schön radazu bei 1400 umdrehungen... Anderes Mainboard kommt nach dem anderen Thread nicht infrage


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ok,  dann sind andere Lüfter mit Sicherheit die günstigere Vorgehensweise.  

Trotzdem etwas blöd, dass da vorher niemand drauf geachtet hat.   Aber es sind immer diese kleinen Details,  die man bei der Kompatibilitätsprüfung übersieht  


Die neuen werden also passen und regelbar sein?  


Ich bin übrigens immer noch sehr gespannt,  wie die CPU-Temperatur sich verhalten wird, sobald der PC komplett ist und übertaktet werden kann.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mit 4Pin PWM Anschluss sollten die regelbar sein übers Board. Das Problem ist nen anderes H97er Board zu empfehlen bringt denk ich mal nix, weil soweit ichs gesehen hab heute 4 Pin Lüfter Anschlüsse bei dem Kühlern usus ist auf allen Boards. Daher kannste auch bei dem Gigabyte bleiben. Ander Boards haben nur in der Peripherie anderen Anschlüsse 3Piner. Aber nicht auf dem CPU1 Stecker. Der CPU2 Stecker ist zum Teil noch 3 Pin, soweit mir aufgefallen ist. Das Board an sich deckt ja genau ab was du brauchst. nur der Kühler mit seinen Lüftern ist halt keine 2014er Neuerscheinung, weswegen halt noch alte Anschlüsse dran sind für die Lüfter.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich werde jetzt aber nochmal warten wie das mit den Lüftern aussehen wird bis ich das komplette System zusammen habe. Mir kommt ja der Kühler immer noch Spanisch vor.
Im übrigen werde ich gleich mal bei Gigabyte anrufen und herrausfinden was die zu den HDMI-Ausgang und dem PCIEx1_1 wegen der Wlan-Karte.

Ganz schön umstelndelich so nen Rechner zusammen zu bauen


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Sagen wir es mal so in den Beratungen hier kommen dnek ich mal 90% Rechner ohne Beanstandung raus. Bei 5% gibts kleinere Probleme mit Einrichtung. 4% sind problematisch mit kapputen Teilen, die halt auch mal vom Band selbst als Neuware kommen. Und bei 1% sind Hopfen und Malz verloren. - Mit den gebraucht Waren hat man einen günstigeren Preis, aber auch unter Umständen wie bei dir Probleme. Ein System was von Anfang an so läuft wie man es sich erwünscht gibts nicht, bei dir ufert es leider aus. Ist aber alles noch im Rahmen denke ich. Zudem sind damit ja ne Menge Lehren verbunden. Wenn der Rechner endlich mal fertig ist, wirst du zurückblicken und kannst ja dann ein Fazit ziehen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hoffe ich auch mal 
Du wüsstest nicht zufällig wie ich die Funktionsweise des Kühler Testen kann ? Ich habe gester nicht die Fans abgezogen da ich ja beim einstellen hängen geblieben bin.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Hoffe ich auch mal
> Du wüsstest nicht zufällig wie ich die Funktionsweise des Kühler Testen kann ? Ich habe gester nicht die Fans abgezogen da ich ja beim einstellen hängen geblieben bin.


Aus der Ferne fallen mir dazu nix sinnvolles ein und nach Aa komme ich in nächster Zeit nicht. - Der Kühler macht ja was er soll kühlen. Wenn die Leistung jetzt nicht so prall ausfällt wie man es bei nem 70€ Kühler erwartet und ein paar °C drunter liegt, nunja du hast ihn für 30€ bekommen. Wart erstmal ab bis das System richtig steht, und dann gehts eh ans eingemachte mit Prime.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mich wunderts einfach nur das der im Prinzip kälter ist als das Gehäuse und die CPU trotzdem so warm wird


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wenn der nicht regelbar ist und 100% gibt aber die CPU im idle nix tut, dann ist die so warm wie die Zimmertemperatur. Insoweit eher unverdächtig. Ggf haben die Heatpipes nen knax weg und sind nicht mehr ganz richtig am Kühleraufsatz der auf dem Heatspreader aufliegt dran. Das sind ja Röhren und wenn da die Kontaktfläche nicht mehr ganz in der Rundung liegt kommt halt Verlust zu stande. Ob es da ein Problem gibt? Wie gesagt aus der Ferne alles schwer zu beurteilen. Oder ob noch irgendwas anderes nicht so ist wie es sein sollte. Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dann werde ich wohl doch mal auf die Brechstangen Methode zurückgreifen und mal gucken was dabei so rum kommt... Meine wenn da der Kühler im Idel nicht mal richtig warm wird dann kann damit ja was nicht stimmen


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl doch mal auf die Brechstangen Methode zurückgreifen und mal gucken was dabei so rum kommt... Meine wenn da der Kühler im Idel nicht mal richtig warm wird dann kann damit ja was nicht stimmen


Im Idle wird die CPU nicht warm. Meine drückt sich jetzt bei etwas über 30°C rum mit nem Mittelklasse Kühler. Im Idle werden ja auch so gut wie keine Watts umgesetzt. Wo soll da also Wärme herkommen? Der i7 4770k verbraucht im Office Zustand mit a bissel Firefox und Youtube unter 15 Watt und taktet mit Energiesparoptionen wenns hoch kommt auf 1600 MHz hoch.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also wie man sieht steht der i5 mit passiv bei gut 40°C, das was über 40 war muss irgendwann im Hintergrund gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hab grade mal etwas Need for speed angemacht und da komme ich max auf 50°C


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also wie man sieht steht der i5 mit passiv bei gut 40°C, das was über 40 war muss irgendwann im Hintergrund gewesen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach uns mal den Gefallen und drück bei der Tastur auf Drucken und mit Strg+V Taste das Bild in Microsoft Paint einfügen, dann bekommt man auch keinen Nacken krämpfe mehr beim Hals verdrehen. Wenn du die Bilder einfügst.

@Bild 20Watt halt - nix was irgendwie fordernd wäre.



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Hab grade mal etwas Need for speed angemacht und da komme ich max auf 50°C


Ein Spiel ist für die CPU auch keine Herausforderung, deswegen leigen die Werte auch um einiges niedriger als bei Prime und man kann eben die Taktgrenze ausloten bei wesentlich höhren Temperaturen als im späteren Normalbetrieb.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ok muss ich mir aber erstmal laden 

Hab grade nen kleineren stresstest von Intel selber gemacht, nach gut 2 Minuten vielleicht etwas mehr war die CPU bei 70°C dann habe ich auch abgebrochen, der Kühler hatte dabei was zwischen 40 und 50 Grad unten und oben was bei 35 würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Paint ist im Windows integriert. Das musste nicht laden


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mit dem windowseigenen Snipping-Tool geht es noch einfacher : Anleitung: Screenshots mit dem Windows 7-Snipping Tool - NETZWELT


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich lade die Bilder eigentlich mit OSX hoch und da sind die interesanterweise immer richtig rum, ich weiss nicht warum der die immer dreht


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also nach langen hin und her mit Gigabyte wird das Mainboard zurück geschickt, weiss einer wie lange die bei Mindfactory brauchen ?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Ok muss ich mir aber erstmal laden
> 
> Hab grade nen kleineren stresstest von Intel selber gemacht, nach gut 2 Minuten vielleicht etwas mehr war die CPU bei 70°C dann habe ich auch abgebrochen, der Kühler hatte dabei was zwischen 40 und 50 Grad unten und oben was bei 35 würde ich mal behaupten


 
Da klingen die Kühlerwerte mMn  aber ganz gut.    Dass er nicht bis in die Spitzen genauso warm ist wie die CPU ist klar,  aber er scheint ja was zu tun. 

Sitzt er richtig auf der CPU ?   Wieviel stark wird er denn angepresst?


Die CPU war ja schonmal geköpft und hat neue WLP bekommen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.  Vielleicht liegt da das Problem.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

heisst, entweder CPU neu Köpfen oder verkaufen und neuen her, sehe ich da was falsch ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich grade ehh den Kühler wieder runter habe, sieht so aus mit der Paste


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Sieht eigentlich gut aus. 

Hast du noch den Boxed-Kühler da ?   Wenn ja:  bau den nochmal drauf,  und teste die Temperaturen.  Mit Boxed-Kühler gibts bestimmt Referenzwerte im Internet,   dann wissen wir,  ob es an der CPU liegt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ist noch hier aber mainboard ist verpackt 

werde ich machen wenn das neue da ist, kann dich dann auch gerne zu Zusammenbau einladen


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Achso,  tauschst du das nun auch?  

Ja gerne


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

jou... vor allem nachdem der herr von Gigabyte meine das der PCIEx1_1 für die WLan Karte gehen müsste schließe ich mal auf einen defekt des Boardes

ich warte jetzt aber nochmal auf die Antwort mail von Mindfactory da ich nicht ewig auf die Reparatur warten will


----------



## Sammy4356 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard sind heute angekommen. Ich werde mich in den kommenden Tagen mal an das Zusammenbauen und Dokumentieren machen. Übertakten usw. wird dann folgen


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> Übertakten usw. wird dann folgen



Lass dir dafür gut 2 Wochen Zeit, bis dahin sind vorgeschädigte Teile meist kaputt, sodass du noch keine Garantie missen musst.


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Verliert man dadurch auch die Garantie des Mainboards ? ich meine habe Höchstens noch Garantie auf die Grafikkarte dann kann ich ja schonmal am CPU rumspielen


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Habe heute mal alles wieder zusammen gebaut und habe direkt Tests Laufen lassen.
Bei Fuhrpark ist mir aufgefallen das es mini ruckler gibt, sprich dieser haarige Ring springt ab und zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleichzeitig Springt der GPU Load laut TechPowerUp, die angelegte Spannung geht auch hin und her.
Irgendwie kommt mir das doch wieder Spanisch vor.

edit: 
Die Bilder wollen einfach nicht richtig herum, entschuldigt das bitte


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Erhöh mal das Powertarget


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Grafikkarte Läuft grade unübertaktet also auf Standarteinstellungen da kann es doch nicht sein das ich das Powertarget erhöhen muss


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das kann schon sein, weil Furmark eine völlig realitätsfremde, auf maximale Hitze und max. Stromverbrauch ausgelegte (und imo ziemlich schwachsinnige) Anwendung ist.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Doch, das kann passieren. Bei meiner Asus z.B. musste ich das Powertarget auf 105 stellen, damit sie den Turbotakt von 980Mhz hielt


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nur hatte ich das mit der letzten "defekten" Grafikkarte auch so, Außerdem Pendelt der Stromverbrauch ja auch


bei MSI Afterburn heisst es das der Takt zwischen 750 und 1000 hin und her springt, erreicht also noch nicht mal den Turbo


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Sobald ich das Powertarget anhebe schmiert mir die Kiste ab... bin bis auf 5% gegangen


----------



## IluBabe (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Deine Rechner.  



Humm also teils würde ich es auch mit auf Furmark schieben (Da gehts zwar um 780er, aber hier im spezielen um Furmark als Test - es reißt wohl immer das komplette Powertarget aus): [Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (GK110) Sammelthread + FAQ - Bei Fragen erste Seite - Seite 552


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Klingt ja genauso wie mit der letzten Karte.  

Es wäre auch möglich, dass das Hersteller-Overclocking einfach Mist ist.  Das ist ja schon sehr viel im Vergleich zur Herstellerkonfiguration,  vielleicht hat man es da in Bestreben, die KOnkurrenz zu überflügeln,  übertrieben. 


Bei einem PowerTarget über 105%  stürzt der PC schon ab? 
Hmm wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe,  sollte das Netzteil das aber noch schaffen. Das sollte eigentlich ca. 120% mitmachen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also habe nur leicht hoch gedreht und lief auch 5 Minuten Stabil mit 105%, dann ists abgeschmiert


----------



## IluBabe (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wie steht das eigentlich in anderen Benchmarks / Spielen, Boostet die Karte da nun normal, oder ist da immer noch das selbe Problem gegeben? Haben die dir die Karte als repariert Zurückgeschickt oder eine Neue?


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Karte ist laut Händler eine neue und war auch noch mit den Klebe "Punkten" zugeklebt, sah auch nicht geöffnet aus.

Werde das nachher mal mit den Spielen testen... Die erste Grafikkarte die ich hatte habe ich mit Fuhrparks und Heaven getestet und unter beiden Programmen trat das Problem auf. Denke das wird bei dieser hier nicht anders sein.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Händler erzählen viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Daher schreibe ich immer alle Nummern auf, die ich auf der Karte finden kann (S/N-Nummer usw.), bevor ich die Karte zurückschicke.

Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass die Karte beim Zocken stabil läuft.


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Muss ne andere Karte sein da der Asic wert anders ist, 57,6 war der alte und 60,2 ist der neue, sieht nicht wie ne Verbesserung aus


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ja, dann scheint es eine andere Karte zu sein. Aber den ASIC-Wert kann man sich getrost an die Backe kleben


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich weiss immer noch nicht was mir dieser wert sagt -.-

Also Thief läuft nach ner halben Stunde komplett ohne Probleme... Kann es sein dass das Netzteil das Problem ist oder eher unwahrscheinlich ?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Der Wert sagt eigentlich nur etwas über die Leckströme aus: Probleme der modernen Halbleitertechnik (Wärmeentwicklung / Leckstrom)

Siehe auch z.B.  hier: ASIC-Quality? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dank dir ich lese mir das mal nachher durch.

So hab mal den Benchmark von Thief gemacht, heraus kam was bei Min FPS 12,9; Max FPS 50,5 und Durchschnitt FPS 36,4

Schon eine ziemlich große Spanne wie ich finde


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mach doch mal populärere Benchmarks, dann kann man besser vergleichen, z.B. Unigine Heaven, Unigine Valley oder 3dmark 11 oder 13.


----------



## Sammy4356 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Zocke grade WOT und es kommt mir so vor als obs manchmal ruckler gibt.

die Benchmarks werde ich morgen mal laden und testen


----------



## IluBabe (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Lad mal Cinebench R15 runter und mach mal den Muli und den Single Thread Test bitte. Irgendwie kommt mir das spanisch vor, dass die Karte nun schon beim zweiten Fall so "unsäglich" sich anstellt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also beim Multi habe ich 608 cb und beim Singel 158cd...
CPU läuft auf 4 GHz allerdings wunderst mich das bei CPU-Z angezeigt wird das der BCLK bei 99,99 liegt und nicht bei 100


----------



## IluBabe (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also beim Multi habe ich 608 cb und beim Singel 158cd...
> CPU läuft auf 4 GHz allerdings wunderst mich das bei CPU-Z angezeigt wird das der BCLK bei 99,99 liegt und nicht bei 100


Also die CPU ist es den Werten nach definitiv nicht. Der BCLK schwankt bei den neuen Boards und ist nicht genau 100. Dat macht aber nix aus.

Als Board hast du das ga-z97-d3h
Welches Bios hast du derzeit drauf? - Mach mal das F7 drauf.

Hast du irgendwas an den PCIe Einstellungen verwurschtelt und die Geschwindigkeit im Bios begrenzt? Bzw, hast du die Lan Karte mittlerweile auch runter gesetzt auf den unteren 1x PCIe oder schaut das noch so aus wie anno dazumal, wo du die Karte im 4fach Slot stecken hattest?


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wie gesagt kann es vielleicht am Netzteil liegen ? kann ja sein dass das nicht grade das Gelbe vom Ei ist und die Spannung nicht richtig halten kann


----------



## IluBabe (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt kann es vielleicht am Netzteil liegen ? kann ja sein dass das nicht grade das Gelbe vom Ei ist und die Spannung nicht richtig halten kann


 Das könntest du wenn dann nur mit nem Oszyloskop nachprüfen, bzw indem du ein anderes Netzteil anstöpselst. GGf nochmal mit Stryke7 reden und er bringt mal sein NT mit oder du fährst mit der Karte zu ihm. (Ajo ich hab Beitrag #423 etwas editiert, mal lesen was ich noch geschrieben hab.)


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Muss ich mich demnächst mal mit Stryke7 kurzschließen allerdings ist bei uns grade Klausurphase, daher eher schlecht im moment.

Das Neue BIOs hab ich drauf also der F7, auf dem alten Board hatte ich die F6 Software. Die WLan-Karte läuft jetzt in dem Untersten Slot, also dem PCIe1_2 (also der aller unterste).

Am Bios hab ich bis jetzt nicht verändert, habe lediglich den Multi auf 40 hochgedreht


----------



## IluBabe (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Da müsst alles prall laufen. Wie immer kurios.


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich könnte noch ein DarkPower Pro p7 mit 450w Testen allerdings ist dann die frage ob das sinn macht...


----------



## IluBabe (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Frage wäre ob du damit nicht mehr Schaden anrichtest als nutzen. Das P7 hat ja nun sicherlich auch ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und wird ggf auch kein ATX konformen Strom mehr liefern, wenn die Elkos auf dem letzen Zyinder pfeifen.


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dazu sage ich mal dass das P7 seit gut 2 Jahren kaum noch bis gar nicht mehr genutzt wird, steht im Prinzip nur noch da in meinem alten rechner 
Außderm denke ich nicht dass das direkt nen abgang machen wird und alles zerstört


----------



## IluBabe (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich mal dass das P7 seit gut 2 Jahren kaum noch bis gar nicht mehr genutzt wird, steht im Prinzip nur noch da in meinem alten rechner
> Außderm denke ich nicht dass das direkt nen abgang machen wird und alles zerstört


Ist zwar das P7 mit 1000W, aber auch da hat schon ein Elko sich gebläht. Aus der Ferne mag ich dir da echt nicht zu empfehlen, egal wie verlockend es erscheint. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...itgliedern-im-test-teil-1-quiet-p7-1000w.html


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Gut werde ich das mal lassen, im übrigen hat mein p7 450w also ist das kleine. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber echt nen gutes Teil 

Gut ich werde dann mal gucken was stryke7 dazu sagen wird und dann ggf bei ihm mal die Karte einsetzen


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hey,  

Das ist ja wieder klasse hier  

Das Netzteil können wir mal testen,  allerdings ist mein aktuelles nicht so richtig gut auszubauen.   Ich könnte höchstens das aus dem Homeserver rausholen    Ein gutes altes E6 mit 450W.  Ist nicht mehr gerade das neueste,  läuft aber sehr gut.  Das könnte man als Referenz nutzen um mal zu testen. 

Ansonsten gibts in der Innenstadt mehrere PC-Läden,  wir können mal fragen ob wir da testen können,  oder du bestellst eins das wir danach zurückschicken. 



Eine Alternative wäre es,  mal zu gucken ob wir das Netzteil nicht in der Uni irgendwo testen können. 

Wolltest du auch die WLAN-Karte testen?  Das können wir machen,  ich glaube ein PCIe x1  ist tatsächlich der einzige Slot, der bei mir noch frei ist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Juli 2014)

Woher weißt du dass das E6 gut läuft? Hast du nen Osi ? Das E6 ist eindach steinalt.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Woher weißt du dass das E6 gut läuft? Hast du nen Osi ? Das E6 ist eindach steinalt.



So steinalt auch wieder nicht, es ist genau genommen 5 Jahre alt. 

Leider habe ich keinen Oszillator mehr zur Verfügung, sonst hätten wir das Netzteil von Sammy ja direkt daran testen können.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

*chm*
Nicht verwechseln:

Oszillator (hier der meines Plasmatweeters):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oszilloskop, teilweise auch "Oszi" oder "Scope" (hier mein HM605):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ozzy:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So jetzt mal ein wenig abwägig gedacht. Die Efficienz eines Netzteils berechnet sich ja (Energie die Verbraucht wird)/(Energie die Rein geht).
Wenn ich jetzt ein 450W Netzteil habe und ich davon ausgehe das die 450W der Strom ist der maximal rein geht und ich eine efficinz von durschnittlich 90% habe (eher weniger) dann habe ich doch theoretisch nur gute 400W zur verfügung.
Dazu müsste man jetzt alle neben Geräte abziehen und dann hätte ich ja den Strom den die Grafikkarte verbrauchen dürfte.

Sehe ich das richtig oder vollkommender schwachsinn ?


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nein, die Angabe bezieht sich auf die Leistung, die das Netzteil an die Komponenten abgeben kann, nicht auf die Eingangsleistung. Diese kann daher auch höher als 450 Watt sein, weil hier die Eigenverlustleistung/Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils dazu kommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Weder noch  

Die 450W sind erstmal nur ein Näherungswert.   Wirklich interessant sind die Angaben, wieviel du an welchem Stecker wirklich bekommen kannst,  und dann außerdem die Werte, bei denen das Netzteil dann wegen Überlastung abschaltet. Letztere gibts nur experimentell. 

Alle Angaben beziehen sich außerdem darauf, was du damit wirklich verbrauchen kannst,  nicht darauf was das Netzteil sich dafür nimmt. 


Zur Berechnung, wieviel Strom welches Gerät haben kann,  musst du außerdem bedenken, dass du vier verschiedene Ausgangsleistungen hast,  einmal 3,3V, einmal 5V und zweimal 12V.  Diese haben jeweils ein eigenes Limit.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> dass du vier verschiedene Ausgangsleistungen hast,  einmal 3,3V, einmal 5V und zweimal 12V.  Diese haben jeweils ein eigenes Limit.


 
Die 3,3 und 5 Volt Leitung kannst du heute vernachlässigen.
Daher interessiert nur noch die 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die frage ist halt wie ich die 12V schiene testen kann. Der PC Fachmann von neben an nimmt 30 euro und wechselt dann auch nur das NT aus.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wieso willst du die denn testen?


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Da die Grafikkarte leistungsschwankungen hat und wir bisher fast alles ausgeschlossen haben kann es nur noch am NT liegen. Da ich hier kein 2tes rumfliegen habe würde ich ganz gerne das NT testen ob das spannungsschwankungen bzw stromschwankungen hat


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht, stürzt die Karte ab, oder das Netzteil schaltet ab, aber es kommt nicht zu messbaren/fühlbaren Leistungsschwankungen. Da ist eher ein Softwarefehler oder ein Fehler der Karte die Ursache.

Temperaturen unter Last geprüft? GPU und CPU.
Läuft aus irgendeinem Grund ein RAM voll?


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Software, alle neusten Treiber sinnd drauf + BIOs Upgrade für MB
Temp unter last Maximal 75°C, RAM sind 1,6 GB von 2x4 GB belegt also laufen auch nicht voll


----------



## Sammy4356 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mal mit nem anderem Grafikkarten BIOs versuchen ?

Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp

Ich habe die version mit der 015.039..... drauf


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So ich habe ein 2tes Netzteil bekommen und wollte jetzt anfangen zu testen... Allerdings müsste ich den CPU Kühler abnehmen da ich sonst an mache Kabel nicht herran kommen. 
Denke wird etwas dauern


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Da die Grafikkarte leistungsschwankungen hat und wir bisher fast alles ausgeschlossen haben kann es nur noch am NT liegen. Da ich hier kein 2tes rumfliegen habe würde ich ganz gerne das NT testen ob das spannungsschwankungen bzw stromschwankungen hat


 
Am Netzteil liegt es nicht.
Wenn das Leistungsschwankungen hat schaltet der Rechner ab.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Am Netzteil liegt es nicht.
> Wenn das Leistungsschwankungen hat schaltet der Rechner ab.


 
Genau das tut er ja,  sobald man auch nur minimal das Power Target erhöht und somit zumindest das Werks-OC funktioniert.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Es geht wohl erst mal darum zu ermitteln um welche Netzteile es geht.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht wohl erst mal darum zu ermitteln um welche Netzteile es geht.



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich habe nach 46 Seiten ein wenig den Überblick verloren was der TS nun wirklich verbaut hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe nach 46 Seiten ein wenig den Überblick verloren was der TS nun wirklich verbaut hat.


 
Ein BeQuiet!  S7 450W.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

CPU: Intel i5 4670K
CPU-Kühler: Phanteks ph-tc14pe mit 2x140mm Lüftern (riesen Teil, sollte aber denke ich passen )
GPU: HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ X2 Turbo
MainBoard: Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H
Netzteil: 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSB0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk
WLan-Karte: TP-Link PCI Express TL-WDN3800 600M-WLAN

kurze Zusammenfassung was alles drin ist.

hab hier jetzt noch nen be quite Pure Power L8 mit 500W liegen was ich testen will


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Anderes Netzteil dran und schwankt immer noch wie sau...


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Bei einem Powerlimit von +20 springt sie immer zwischen boost(1050MHz) und normal clock(1000MHz) hin und her...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Immerhin schafft sie jetzt schonmal ihren normalen Takt ohne Probleme,  das ist ja schonmal was.  Die Steuerung des Boosts könnte ein anderes Problem sein, dass vielleicht nicht mehr wichtig ist, wenn sie übertaktet wird.    Muss man mal ausprobieren,  wie sie sich dann verhält.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also Netzteil weg und nen neues muss her...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hm ja sieht so aus,  du hast jetzt ein L8 500W  oder?  

Dann ist das S7 450W  entweder zu knapp,  oder hat ein Problem.  Ich tippe auf letzteres,  da es rechnerisch bis 20% mehr Verbrauch bei der Grafikkarte mitmachen sollte.


Ich würde da mal mit dem Händler sprechen,  ob du es umtauschen kannst oder so ...



Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, dass die Karte jetzt (mit höherem Power Target  ) stabil auf ihrem Takt bleibt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Anderes Netzteil dran und schwankt immer noch wie sau...


 
Weils nicht am Netzteil liegt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mit dem Heaven Benchmark läuft sie jetzt ohne Powerlimit Stabil bei 1050 MHz, ist doch alles beschiss -.-

Interessant ist das die Karte bei diesem Wetter nicht nur ne gute Heilung mit den Tests abgibt sondern dabei auch relativ Kühl bleibt mit 70°C

Ich werde das NT was ich jetzt habe auf jedenfall zurück bringen, da 70€ dafür zu Teuer ist. Ich trete mal wieder mit Mindfactory in Kontakt und versuche das Problem zu beheben...
Was haltet ihr von dem hier 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
oder bessere Vorschläge ?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Kauf dir ein Netzteil mit einer besseren Spannungsversorgung.
Das Antec True Power Classic z.B.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Weiss ich nicht so ganz was ich von halten soll, also ich brauche mindestens die Kabel längen die jetzt das S7 auch hat, da das sonst alles echt kurz knallig wird.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das S7 ist auch nicht für große Tower gedacht.
Dann müsstest du schon das E9 nehmen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ein E9 wäre eine gute Wahl.  Da hättest du beim 450W Modell für 68€  zwei 18A Leitungen für die Grafikkarte. 

Damit können wir dann das Power Limit ganz hochdrehen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Oder eben das Antec wo die PCIe Strippen über beide 12 Volt Schienen laufen und man da sogar die gesamte Netzteilleistung abrufen könnte.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Die Sache ist die, ich brauche für den CPU Stecker sein mindestens 55 cm langes Kabel und das Netzteil muss bei Mindfactory bestellt werden.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nimm halt ein Verlängerungskabel. Die gibt es auch gesleeved, dann sieht das ganze gleich viel schicker aus


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Keine Ahnung ob es die Verlängerungen auch bei Mindfactory gibt.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es die Verlängerungen auch bei Mindfactory gibt.


 
Nanoxia 30 cm schwarzes Verlängerungskabel für 8-Pin


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Bei atelco könnte ich mir welche holen, jedoch wäre mir der spaß echt zu teuer... meine ein Kabel 6€ + die anderen Kabel weile sonst Banane aussieht, da bin ich dann auch schon wieder bei 30€


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

550 Watt Antec TP-550C Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

Also das hier würde ich jetzt kaufen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das 450er Modell reicht.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das 450er Modell reicht.



Das stimmt. Aber nach dem ganzen Theater mit der Grafikkarte kann man allein schon aus psychohygienischen Gründen die 550 Watt Variante vertreten


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Softy schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber nach dem ganzen Theater mit der Grafikkarte kann man allein schon aus psychohygienischen Gründen die 550 Watt Variante vertreten


 
Lohnt aber nicht da beide das gleiche leisten und bei gleicher Auslastung laut werden.
Im Grunde genommen ist das 450er Modell ein 550er Modell mit anderem Aufkleber weil Antec zu faul ist die OCP anders zu setzen.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das 450W Modell stellt bis zu 444 Watt auf der 12 Volt-Schiene bereit, die 550 Watt Variante bis zu 540 Watt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Softy schrieb:


> Das 450W Modell stellt bis zu 444 Watt auf der 12 Volt-Schiene bereit, die 550 Watt Variante bis zu 540 Watt.


 
Auf dem Papier.
Da aber beide die gleiche OCP Einstellung haben leistet das 450er Modell genauso viel wie das 550er Modell.

Du musst echt mal Netzteile testen dann merkst du das selbst.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also dann kaufe ich das 450w und du versprichst mir das ich dann keinen Anfall bekomme wenn das teil nicht geht ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

Wird schon reichen ^^… wenns net defekr ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also dann kaufe ich das 450w und du versprichst mir das ich dann keinen Anfall bekomme wenn das teil nicht geht ?


 
Wie gesagt. Liegt nicht am Netzteil.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wo könnte es denn dann dran liegen, ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter !


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Liegt nicht am Netzteil.


 
Ein Abstürzen unter Last soll nicht am Netzteil liegen?   Woran dann?  Die Grafikkarte wurde schon getauscht,  RAM ist in Ordnung,  und die CPU ist es auch mit Sicherheit nicht.  Auch das Mainboard kann ich mir nicht als Fehlerquelle vorstellen ...   


Dazu kommt, dass die Abstürze aufhören, wenn man das Netzteil tauscht.    Und jetzt möchtest du behaupten,  es liegt nicht am Netzteil?


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Motherboard wurde im übrigen auch getauscht


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> CPU: Intel i5 4670K
> CPU-Kühler: Phanteks ph-tc14pe mit 2x140mm Lüftern (riesen Teil, sollte aber denke ich passen )
> GPU: HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ X2 Turbo
> MainBoard: Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H
> ...


Sammy was du mal machen kannst, hau das mal in die Signatur, würde uns direkt umhauen das nicht immer zusammensuchen zu müssen 




Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also Netzteil weg und nen neues muss her...


24h vor Ort Austausch Service sag ich da nur  Du kannst es tauschen. Für sich genommen hat das bei der Graka und CPU kombo genug Leistung. Bevor du noch zusätzliches Geld ausgibst und das Antec nimmst was dir Lautstärke technisch nen Grauss werden kann, würde ich es erstmal damit versuchen. Oder aber du nimmst wirklich das Antec und musst das mit MF auskaspern. Ich würde dafür erstmal mit dem MF Marketing Fumsi hier im Forum sprechen, bevopr du ein paar tage ohne da stehst. Ob sie da in Vorableistung gehen und dir ein NT zusenden, und du das NT an sie zurücksendest sobald das neue angekommen ist. Das wäre ne nette Geste der Kulanz, bei den Problemen die sich mit dem Teil ergeben haben.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



IluBabe schrieb:


> 24h vor Ort Austausch Service sag ich da nur



Diesen Service gibt es nicht für das System Power 7, nur für das Straight E9, DPP 10 und Power Zone.


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Softy schrieb:


> Diesen Service gibt es nicht für das System Power 7, nur für das Straight E9, DPP 10 und Power Zone.


Nicht? so nen Mist aber auch. - Nunja, dann hab ich ja noch ein zweiten Lösungsvorschlag gebracht mit MF. Wahlweise auch das S7 reparieren lassen/Ersatz geben lassen und damit die Zeit totschlagen, bis das E10 kommt har har. Warum ist nur noch nicht September.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nagut im moment habe ich ja noch ein NT  kann das 28 Tage behalten und dann zurück geben. Finde ich übrigens richtig gut von Atelco !

Ich weiss halt nur nicht ob ich jetzt lieber auf ein 450w oder 500w/550w setzen soll. 

Momentan im rennen sind:
450w:
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C für 62,13€
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W für 68,53€
530w:
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W für 64,90€ (modular)
550w:
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C für 68,42€

Gefühlt am besten gefällt mir das Pure Power L8 530w, hab ja das non Modular zu hause und von den Kabeln reicht es theoretisch auch. Die müssten die selbe länge wie die vom S7 haben.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das L8 hat kürzere Kabel als das S7.

Technisch ist das True Power Classic schon deutlich besser als das L8.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ich werde das jetzt einfach mal testen wie ich damit hin komme. Wenn das nicht geht dann kaufe ich das antec wahrscheinlich dann aber auch das größere


----------



## eXquisite (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> Gefühlt am besten gefällt mir das Pure Power L8 530w, hab ja das non Modular zu hause und von den Kabeln reicht es theoretisch auch. Die müssten die selbe länge wie die vom S7 haben.



Das non Modular ist ja auch eine FSP APN, vernünftig und durchaus brauchbar, das CM ist HEC Schrott, quasi das Xilence Performance A mit BQ Lüfter.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Das non Modular ist ja auch eine FSP APN, vernünftig und durchaus brauchbar, das CM ist HEC Schrott, quasi das Xilence Performance A mit BQ Lüfter.


 


bitte nochmal für Leute die sich nicht so auskennen


----------



## eXquisite (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das L8 CM ist aus dem Jahr 2008, das L8 ohne CM ist gut.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wie steht den das True Power von Antec gegen das E9 von be Quiet ?


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das Antec ist besser - reichen würde das e9 zugleich alle mal.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Naja mit dem Antec komme ich ja "billiger" weg also denke ich wird's wenn das.

mal ne andere frage: Ich habe mal geschaut und ich könnte theoretisch zwischen Motherbord und Gehäuse mein CPU Kabel legen, also das Stromkabel. Gemeint ist der Schacht der durch die Abstandshalter entsteht. 
Ist ne kack Idee wegen der Hitze Entwicklung oder ?


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Miese Idee. - Schein zwar gut, ist aber wenn auch nur ein warmes Bauteil auf dem Weg liegt ein potentieller Brandherd.


----------



## Sammy4356 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Schade  naja Kabel liegt bzw. lag bis jetzt unter der Ausbuchtung der Grafikkarte ganz hinten an der Rückwand des Gehäuses, denke mal das wird der beste weg bei dem Gehäuse bleiben


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Schade  naja Kabel liegt bzw. lag bis jetzt unter der Ausbuchtung der Grafikkarte ganz hinten an der Rückwand des Gehäuses, denke mal das wird der beste weg bei dem Gehäuse bleiben


 
Fürchte ich auch ...  meins liegt auch so :/  Ist nicht so optimal,  aber das beste was man ohne Verlängerung machen kann. 

Die Hersteller könnten ja auch mal 5ct mehr investieren und die Kabel 20cm länger machen.  Von mir aus dürfen sie dafür auch 2€ auf den Endpreis aufschlagen ...


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Hersteller könnten ja auch mal 5ct mehr investieren und die Kabel 20cm länger machen.  Von mir aus dürfen sie dafür auch 2€ auf den Endpreis aufschlagen ...


 
Das ist teurer und auch aufwändiger weil du andere Produktionsabläufe brauchst.
Stell dir das also nicht so einfach vor.


----------



## Sammy4356 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Threshold, die frage besteht immer noch was du denkst was defekt ist.

also ich hab um ehrlich zu sein alles ausgeschlossen bis auf das Netzteil, da Mainboard und Grafikkarte schon gewechselt wurden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Was für Netzteile hast du denn bisher getestet?


----------



## Sammy4356 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also hatte bis jetzt das be quiet! S7 mit 450w, im moment habe ich das Pure Power L8 mit 500w dran.

Bei dem S7 ist mir der PC abgestürzt als ich das powerlimit um 5% erhöht habe (vorher mit der alten Grafikkarte ging das zwar aber diese lief nur mit +20% stabil) 
Mit dem L8 komme ich im Heaven benchmark ohne das Powerlimit anzuheben ohne MHz Einbrüche durch (Beim furmarks nicht). Powerlimit kann ich damit auch wieder hoch regeln ohne das die Kiste abschmiert.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Dann tausch das S7 um.
Das hat mehr als genug Leistung für deinen Rechner. Daran liegt es nicht.


----------



## Sammy4356 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also meinst du dass das Netzteil an sich eine Macke hat ? 

oder meinst du es gibt noch irgendwo nen anderen Fehler ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.
Wenn du jetzt keine Probleme hast kannst du es so lassen.
Trotzdem würde ich das S7 mal zurück schicken und nach einem neuen fragen.
Du kannst es ja verkaufen wenns ankommt.


----------



## Sammy4356 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Also hab mal geschaut und das L8 passt von den Kabeln auf keinen falls, will mal gerne wissen für was für wind Gehäuse sowas entworfen wurde.


----------



## eXquisite (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Für was wohl, Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie das S7, statt dem L8 kann man es nehmen, doch das L8 hat deutlich bessere Caps -> lebt länger.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



Sammy4356 schrieb:


> Also hab mal geschaut und das L8 passt von den Kabeln auf keinen falls, will mal gerne wissen für was für wind Gehäuse sowas entworfen wurde.


 
solche Netzteile sind auch nicht dafür ausgelegt dass sie in großen Towern verbaut werden.
Entweder Verlängerungen kaufen oder auf ein anderes Netzteil gehen das von Haus aus länger Kabel hat.
Länger Kabel kosten aber. Daher ist ein Netzteil mit längeren Kabeln teurer.


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Gestern haben stryke7 und ich denn Rechner dann flüssig zum laufen bekommen.
Sind ohne Spannungs Erhöhungen stabil auf 1180MHz bei der Grafikkarte und auf 4GHz vom CPU gekommen(CPU hatte ich schon vorher dran rum gespielt
Im Firestrike (glaube so heißt der Benchmark von 3dmark) kamen wir so auf 7800 Points.
Allerdings bekommen wir die Karte nicht höher gestaltet bzw wir Habens gestern nicht geschafft aber denke das wird noch

So da ja bisher alles so reibungslos geklappt hat, ist  mir heute wohl mein Monitor kaputt gegangen... Hab ihn an Laptop gehabt, diesen kurz zu geklappt und den Monitor aus geschaltet. Als ich wieder kam ging dieser nicht mehr an, also muss wohl den bl2710pb wieder umtauschen nach stärken 6 Wochen Laufzeit.

Gekauft wurde jetzt im Übrigen das antec Netzteil


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> Gestern haben stryke7 und ich denn Rechner dann flüssig zum laufen bekommen.
> Sind ohne Spannungs Erhöhungen stabil auf 1180MHz bei der Grafikkarte und auf 4GHz vom CPU gekommen(CPU hatte ich schon vorher dran rum gespielt
> Im Firestrike (glaube so heißt der Benchmark von 3dmark) kamen wir so auf 7800 Points.
> Allerdings bekommen wir die Karte nicht höher gestaltet bzw wir Habens gestern nicht geschafft aber denke das wird noch
> ...



Sehr schön  Du hast mir schon richtig leid getan mit deiner Kiste.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Der Monitor will garnicht mehr?  Hast du nochmal alle Stecker kontrolliert und alle Knöpfe getestet?  Der lief doch gestern so problemlos  

Aber ansonsten gehts endlich bergauf mit dem PC


----------



## Sammy4356 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Netzteilstecker neu eingesteckt, andere Steckdose, anderes Netzkabel... geht gar nicht mehr an, also die Testen sind nicht mehr anzuwählen.
Ist entweder der Sensor im Eimer oder die ganze Stromversorgung


----------



## Sammy4356 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Hab hier nun ein Nagel neues System Power P7 liegen... Also entweder Teste ich das jetzt oder hoffe das ich bei ebay das teil für nen guten preis los werde


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Du könntest es auch noch testen, aber wenn es noch originalverpackt ist,  bringt es vielleicht noch einen besseren Preis.


----------



## Sammy4356 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Mindfactory hat das Netzteil super verpackt  bisschen knistre Folie drum und nen paar Gummibänder zum zusammen binden der Kabel.... Top Verpackung glaube da ists auch egal ob man die auf macht


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Nachdem das ******* windoof angefangen hat zu streiken, kann ich sagen dass das System Power 7 nicht für den Rechner ausreicht !
also es muss ein anderes her und das alte wird verkauft.


----------



## eXquisite (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> Nachdem das ******* windoof angefangen hat zu streiken, kann ich sagen dass das System Power 7 nicht für den Rechner ausreicht !
> also es muss ein anderes her und das alte wird verkauft.



Es reicht 100%tig!


----------



## Stryke7 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Rechnerisch sollte das System Power passen,  wenn auch mit wenig Toleranz.   Aber wenn nun zwei Stück davon nicht funktionieren, würde ich auch mal sagen, dass BeQuiet da wohl etwas großzügige Angaben bezüglich Leistungsaufnahme oder Effizienz gemacht hat.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

nein tut es nicht !
da ich jetzt wieder Schwankungen vom grafikkargen Takt habe und ich das nur am Netzteil festmachen kann


----------



## eXquisite (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> nein tut es nicht !
> da ich jetzt wieder Schwankungen vom grafikkargen Takt habe und ich das nur am Netzteil festmachen kann



Das hat nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun. Die Grafikkarte bekommt ihre Ampere, wenn sie die nicht hat schaltet der Rechner ab. Ganz einfach, da gibt es keine weitere Variable.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ja gut dann brauche ich ne Erklärung warum der Rechner mit nem stärkeren Netzteil (E9 530W) ohne Probleme läuft ? ich hatte jetzt 2 x das P7 mit 450w und beide laufen nicht richtig ?
Also ich behaupte dass das somit wohl nur am Netzteil liegen kann ansonsten muss mir mal jemand erklären wo es sonst dran liegen kann


----------



## eXquisite (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das L8 530 ist aber nicht stärker sondern schlechter, nur weil eine größere Wattzahl draufsteht ist es nicht gleich größer.


----------



## Sammy4356 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

aber fest steht doch dass das ganze mit dem P7 nicht läuft... Also werde ich wohl ein anderes brauchen.
sehe ich doch richtig oder ?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Lieber eXquisite ...  

Der PC ist nun mit mindestens drei verschiedenen Netzteilen gelaufen,  und mit zwei verschiedenen P7 450W  funktioniert es NICHT.   Da es zwei verschiedene sind,  würde ich einen Teildefekt ausschließen. 

Da es mit einem stärkeren Netzteil aber einwandfrei funktioniert, liegt der Verdacht ganz hart auf dem Netzteil. 


Mit einem E9 mit 530W gibt es keine Probleme.   Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt es also einfach an der Leistung.   Die beiden P7 waren relativ knapp kalkuliert,  ich denke da hätte man von vorneherein etwas großzügiger rechnen sollen.  Die Einschätzungen des Energiebedarfs von Hardware sind immer recht grobe Richtwerte,  vielleicht zieht Sammys PC einfach etwas mehr als der Durchschnitt.  Ich hätte im Normalfall auch gesagt, dass es noch passen sollte, die mannigfaltigen Tests der letzten Wochen bringen aber ein ziemlich eindeutiges Ergebnis.


Ich weiß,  einige Leute hier im Forum lieben ihre möglichst knappen Netzteil-Kalkulationen, aber hier ist das Ergebnis doch ziemlich eindeutig.


Solltest du noch einen konstruktiven Gegenvorschlag haben,  woran es sonst liegen könnte, wäre ich da sehr dran interessiert.   


Ansonsten rutscht das hier mittlerweile in einen Bereich ab,  von dem ich nicht ganz weiß,  ob ich ihn als Spam,  Trolling,  Fanboyismus  oder einfach nur Blödheit einschätzen soll.  

Ich hoffe,  das ist jetzt angekommen.


----------



## eXquisite (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> Mit einem E9 mit 530W gibt es keine Probleme. Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt es also einfach an der Leistung. Die beiden P7 waren relativ knapp kalkuliert, ich denke da hätte man von vorneherein etwas großzügiger rechnen sollen. Die Einschätzungen des Energiebedarfs von Hardware sind immer recht grobe Richtwerte, vielleicht zieht Sammys PC einfach etwas mehr als der Durchschnitt. Ich hätte im Normalfall auch gesagt, dass es noch passen sollte, die mannigfaltigen Tests der letzten Wochen bringen aber ein ziemlich eindeutiges Ergebnis.



Ich hoffe bei dir ist angekommen, das es kein E9 530 gibt und unser TE das L8 meint, wenn du dir diese jetzt mal anschaust, siehst du das wir im L8-CM eine schimmlige HEC Plattform haben gegenüber der FSP Raider, das hat nichts mit trolling zu tun, das hat einfach was damit zu tun, das hier ein Fehler vorliegt, welcher nicht zu erklären ist, aber definitiv nicht mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängt.

Ein System mit einem 300 Watt Verbrauch und einer Kalkulation von den gegebenen 26+20A ist nicht knapp. Hier würde auch ein Netzteil mit 300 Watt reichen!

Vielleicht ist das ein Fakt, dennoch ist der Fehler wo anders zu suchen. Danke.

Wir haben bei dem L8-CM 20A für Grafikkarten, d.h. 240 Watt + 75 Watt PCI-E Leistung = 315 Watt.

Beim System Power 7 haben wir 26A - CPU + 75A d.h. 322 Watt.

Dann erklär du mir doch mal warum es mit einem schwächeren Netzteil funktioniert?

Tomshardware mist mit PCI-E Extender, d.h. alles ist perfekt genau als Peak mit eingerechnet. Hier braucht die Karte 257 Watt Maximal! Daher ist das Netzteil hier auszuschließen.

Und zu der "Blödheit" wenn einer wie du keinen Plan von Netzteilen hat, dann soll man es besser unterlasse, denn es ist peinlich zu behaupten das L8-CM wäre stärker, daraus kann ich nur schließen, das du 0 Ahnung hast und hier einfach nur Mist verbreiten willst.

Gruß


----------



## IluBabe (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Sammy du hast den kuriosesten Rechner, der mir bei einer langen Zeit von Zusammenstellungen untergekommen ist. Es wäre schon ernsthaft ein Zufall, dass ein 280X mit i5k nicht von einem SP7 zusammenbetreibar wäre. Dagegen sprechen auch einige Rechner, die wir hier sonst zusammengestellt haben, wo keine Reklamation zurückkam. Und auch einge die ich selbst schon zusammengefrickelt hab. Zwei mal kapputes NT würde ich aber ebenso als unwahrscheinlich einstufen, wobei man das auch nicht ausschließen kann, wenns dennoch peinlich wäre. Im Gegensatz zu eXquist würde ich meinen es ist eine knappe Kiste, aber es sollte reichen. Das es mit dem L8 funktioniert ist für mich auch kleines Rätsel. Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass die zwei Hauptkomponenten im Zusammenspiel mit dem Restsystem über 450W ziehen und daher das NT überlasten, selbst wenn einzuräumen ist, dass es knapp ist.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

1.Ok Fehler meinerseits ich hatte das L8 allerdings NICHT als CM version sondern das normale mit 500W.
2. vielleicht erstmal wieder runterkommen  muss mich auch entschuldigen aber will mal ganz gerne nen paar Sachen mit dem Rechner machen denn im Prinzip steht der hier nur rum.
3. ich glaube ich bin da einem Fehler auf der Spur, irgendwas stimmt soweit ich einschätzen kann nicht mit furmark.
hat jemand da einen anderen Benchmark als furmark den man als Langezeit fest nutzen kann ? (kein 3d Mark, ist für mich kein Langezeit fest und auch kein Hollybenchmark)


----------



## IluBabe (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

für sich genommen kannst du https://unigine.com/products/heaven/ zusammen mit Prime 95 laufen lassen um Volllast zu erzeugen auf CPU+GPU.


----------



## Sammy4356 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ok, muss ich nochmal testen, irgendwie treten diese taktschwankungen bis jetzt nur beim Furmark auf


----------



## eXquisite (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Valley ist recht krass: Valley Benchmark - Download - CHIP


----------



## Sammy4356 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

So, haben jetzt die CPU bei 4,3 GHz und die Grafikkarte bei 1190 MHz.
Dabei haben wir an der CPU 1,25V angelegt, diese produziert mit dem Phantekskühler eine Temperatur von guten 75°C was doch recht warm ist für so einen großen Kühler. Dazu kommt das meiner Meinung nach der Kühler irgendwie nicht richtig die wärme ableitet, heisst soviel das die Kühlrippen kaum warm werden, genau so wie die Heatpipes die auch irgendwie nicht richtig warm werden.

Mit der Grafikkarte kommen wir irgendwie nicht klar. Haben sie jetzt bei einem Powerlimit von +10 stabil laufen, die Spannung wurde nur ganz leicht erhöht und läuft dabei stabil auf 1190MHz. Sobald wir jetzt das Powerlimit erhöhen stürzt der PC ab. Weiterhin bekommen wir auf keinen Fall den Takt angehoben. 
Von daher wir wissen nicht wie wir weiter machen sollen.

Im übrigen Läuft der Rechner jetzt mit dem S7, ich muss allerdings sagen dass das echt knapp bemessen ist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. August 2014)

70-75° sind voll iO.


----------



## Sammy4356 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

er tendiert allerdings bei leicht höherer Spannung auf eine temp von über 80°C.

Von Intel sind im Übrigen maximal 72,72°C angegeben


----------



## IluBabe (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

An sich ist das mit der Wärme nicht so verwunderlich. Immerhin hat der ne wesentlich höhre TDP. An den Heatpipes sollte er allerdings schon warm werden, mit nem übertakteten Prozessor. Zum Phanteks hast du keine Rechnung dazu bekommen bei deinem E-Bay-Kauf? Grundsätzlich hat das Teil eine 5Jahre Garantie. Für ne geköpfte CPU find ich den Wert von 75°C in Prime 27.9 auf 4,3GHz? schon ein wenig hoch. Vielleicht da mal bei Support nachhaken. Andererseits sind Werte jetzt auch nicht zu hoch also sowas wie 85°C bei eben dieser Taktrate. Die 72,72°C sind für den Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikationen. Da du übertaktest läuft der Prozessor sowieso außerhalb und da gelten eigene Maßstäbe alles im Rahmen zuwischen 60 und 70°C beim normalen Spielen, nicht Volllast mit nem Testprogramm ala Prime ist absolut unbedenklich im Bereich von 79-80°C ebenso noch machbar. 

Nunja das S7 sollte es packen. Immerhin war auch das Budget immer begrenzt gewesen und da war die Kalkulation auf Kante gestellt.

Die Graka ist ja nun schon einmal durch die Schleife gangen, haben die dir deine Karte zurückgeschickt als reparierte oder eine vollkommen neue?


----------



## Sammy4356 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Ist eine vollkommen neue Karte, also andere Nummer und alles soweit ochs beurteilen konnte noch original verklebt.

Rechnung habe ich leider nicht bekommen, allerdings könnte ich den Verkäufer mal versuchen zu erreichen


----------



## IluBabe (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> Rechnung habe ich leider nicht bekommen, allerdings könnte ich den Verkäufer mal versuchen zu erreichen


Probier es mal - und selbst wenn du sie nicht bekommst, würde ich den Support mal ausfragen dazu.



> Ist eine vollkommen neue Karte, also andere Nummer und alles soweit ochs beurteilen konnte noch original verklebt.


Humm, die haben sich wohl da schon ne Sammlung gebastelt und da wird immer durchgetauscht  Die die neu reinkommt bekommt dann der Kunde von zuvor als repariert zurück. Zu schade aber auch.

Was das NT betrifft selbst wenn dein System 500Watt ziehen würde würde es das wohl noch mitmachen. Immerhin hat es ne Sicherung, würde es wirklich zu stark belastet und damit wäre der Rechner aus, wärs tatsächlich so, dass dein System zuviel Strom zieht.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Wenn du dir Hardware kaufst die du übertakten willst solltest du nicht am Netzteil sparen und ein entsprechendes kaufen das dafür ausgelegt ist.
Das S7 ist nun mal die Basis Ausstattung was Netzteile angeht.
Die Rail Verteilung ist bei dem so wie sie eben ist. Da darfst du keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Sammy4356 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Kühler:
Werde es da mal mit dem support versuchen mal gucken was die so sagen  
Kühlt aber immer noch besser als der Boxed, wenn es auch nur minimal ist.

NT:
Ja war so mehr oder weniger ne doofe Idee das nur so ein "kleines" zu kaufen, ich gucke im moment auch noch nach nem "billigen darkpower Pro p9 oder 10.

Grafikkarte:
Was und irgendwie total verwirrt ist das dieses Komische Powerlimit irgendwie streß macht. An sich soll wie der name ja schon sagt das nur ein Limit sein und keine Erhöhung von irgendwelchen wichtigen Werten. Irgendwie ist mir das suspekt -.-

edit: kanns sein das Phanteks nur einen China und US support haben ?


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Es muss kein P10 sein.
Du kannst auch das Antec True Power Classic kaufen.


----------



## IluBabe (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*



> Ja war so mehr oder weniger ne doofe Idee das nur so ein "kleines" zu kaufen, ich gucke im moment auch noch nach nem "billigen darkpower Pro p9 oder 10.


Wir waren ja auch mal bei einem normalen i5 gestartet - ist wohl da ein wenig untergangen, als du den i5k gekauft hast. Hätten wir das besser anpassen sollen. Nunja für sich genommen sollte die Leistung reichen, ich würde ja auch das Board irgendwie in die Gesamtrechnung mit einbeziehen und da auch nen Schuldigen drin sehen, es ist halt für nen Z97er auch eine "Sparversion".

Das Powerlimit ist halt dafür da, dass deine Karte nicht zuviel Strom zieht. Und die 280er kann das schon sehr gut. Aber die Chips sind halt Unikate und garantiert sein muss lediglich der Takt den der Hersteller angibt, sofern da nichts mit abstürzt ist halt alles save aus dessen Sicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

Das Power-Limit ist aber irgendwie nicht das, was es sein soll


----------



## Sammy4356 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hardware PC Konfiguration (Gaming, Office, CAD, hochauflösend)*

ist halt die frage ob das board durch die "sparversion" wirklich schlecht ist, kommt mir als laie doch relativ hochwertig vor.

Ja zum NT mal gucken, gucke einfach was man mal so günstig ergattern kann, bis jetzt läuft ja alles 
Frage ist halt wie gesagt die Grafikkarte die macht was sie will und der Kühler der irgendwie nicht richtig kühlt


----------

